# What Happened to the Guide



## sswheeler

I was recording a movie and all of the sudden my HDDVR stopped recording and all of the channels on the guide say "To Be Announced". Can anyone shed some light on the issue?


----------



## bdcottle

ditto


----------



## dragonbait

Same here on both my boxes. In addition, the recorded movie we were watching went to grey screen with no audio.


----------



## PhatZim

me too


----------



## hahler2

Me too. Yet another goof up from D* I'm guessing. This is getting really old.


----------



## rnam

Same here in New Orleans


----------



## tgilbert2

HR23 here and just did it while I was watching Hockey.....


----------



## bellvis

Yeah, same in Knoxville: A momentary blip in video/audio followed by "To Be Announced" across the guide.


----------



## forecheck

me too, both satellite and OTA stations


----------



## DarinC

Yep, same here, and my todo list is empty. When I look in my history, scheduled recordings in the future say cancelled due to an unexpected error (46). As usual though, my HR10-250 is just fine.


----------



## GregAmy

Ditto in CT.


----------



## smellyfungus

i just hit reset on mine but since its affecting everyone i guess it could be pointless. we'll see wah happens though.


----------



## yarbage

mine went away, and I can't get to my Mega March Madness Package


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This is now the official thread for this issue.


----------



## dragonbait

Just noticed that one box thinks today is Tuesday 7/14.


----------



## PickyChicky

reset worked for me - I was watching - pic turned black and no sound - as well as recording, which stopped. A reboot fixed both problems. Off to reboot other machines!


----------



## bdcottle

if this goes like past guide data glitches then in 1 to 3 hours we will be getting a new NR to fix whatever they added to the guide data to cause this.


----------



## makaiguy

Everything okay here. Correct date and time, and full guide data out to April 3. (??)


----------



## ddemarco1

Me too on 2 of 3 boxes and no access to March Madness.


----------



## homebase

Same symptoms here. Will reboot both boxes we have...


----------



## KAL

At about 9:30 EST lost my signal. Programming came back but like you folks, my guide is blank. in the process of re-booting now (just figured id try that because I didnt know what was wrong)


----------



## micster5

Guide data disappeared at 8:30 CDT after a few seconds of grey screen on my HR21-700.


----------



## tonyeroberts

Lost all guide data at 6:30 pm PST on HR20-700. Just noticed my date is set to Tue 7/14.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Rebooting seemed to solve the issue for me.


----------



## California King

Anyone else have success with a reboot? Don't really want to reset...


----------



## smellyfungus

reset got my guide back but my to do is empty


----------



## deepthinker

Same thing happened here to me, but only on one of my two HR20's. The only difference in them is that the one that freaked out has an eSATA drive. Curious if everyone's box that freaked out had an external drive. Anyway, I'm doing a soft reset as well to see what happens.


----------



## TArman

Did everyone's guide DATE change to July 14th???


----------



## newsposter

wow was watching hr20 (a prerecorded program) and all of a sudden locked up..no guide data...wasnt recording anymore. HDtivo actually was still receiving OTA signal but no guide data so that OTA wasnt recording

this is why i hate that the HR20 doesnt let you watch shows without guide data...nuts! Of course it did signal me to reboot the hr20 so i guess was a good thing. 


i dont understand why all the SP on the hdtivo are gone...hope they come back. I dont remember all 120+ of them. 

geez just started watching the show again and now it stopped playing so i guess lost signal...but a minute later i could start watching the program again


----------



## Interceptor

Mods may want to not keep forwarding the problems with the guide data to this post, as it is also happening on my H20-100, which is not a DVR. It appears to be affecting several HD boxes.


----------



## DarinC

TArman said:


> Did everyone's guide DATE change to July 14th???


Hadn't noticed that earlier, but yes, 7-14 here as well.


----------



## cekowalski

dragonbait said:


> Just noticed that one box thinks today is Tuesday 7/14.


Good catch, my HR20-700 thinks the same.

My HR21-100 seems ok, oddly enough.


----------



## shadco

showing 7/14 9:47 all guide data gone 
to do list empty 
recordings in progress stopped
History showing april 2 and older


----------



## rjay717

Same here, hr21-700 and hr22-100. Reboot on the hr21-700 brought the guide data back. To Do list hasn't repopulated yet.

Just got a call from my father, it happened to his Directv tivo.


----------



## mduby43

Report # 20090321-2a90
Lost all guide data @ 9:30 on the hr20-700. It's back @ 9:45
Stopped recording I Am Omega on Scifi.
Hr20-100 was unnafected.
edit: Date and time are currently correct for history and guide (NOW POPULATING)


----------



## Marcus S

Lost at 7:30p mst, came back after a power plug pull.


----------



## guitarjim

You've got to be kidding! No March Madness! My to do list is empty, will it repopulate if the problem gets fixed?


----------



## cartrivision

Looks similar to what happened a few months ago. My HR21-100 indicates the date is 7/14. Unlike last time, my HR20-100 was not affected.


----------



## rnam

my guide date says Tue 7/14


----------



## KAL

I got the guide back after re-booting. However, the movie I was recording on SPIKE HD didnt start recording again automatically like it usually would after a shutdown.


----------



## shadco

I'm thinking they pushed the wrong date which would throw everything out of whack


----------



## GregAmy

Reset "fixed" it in CT.

Makes sense: if something reset dates of all devices to 7/14, of course there won't be any guide data. Apparently, resetting gets the correct date back. - GA


----------



## newsposter

so why did this reset to july 14

and the fan for the hr20 came on for the first time ever upon reboot...something really weird going on


----------



## KAL

I just lost the audio and video again for a few seconds. My guide is also gone again!


----------



## Starchild

July 14 here also. Cannot wait for this explanation.


----------



## rjay717

Just happened to my hr21-700 for a second time.


----------



## tkrandall

Lost all guide data about 9:30 edt on two DirecTIVO SD units. Unable to watch program without overrding parental contols as content was unknown. Re-start of one did not help yet.

TV downstairs usign HR20-700 not affected ability to watch live TV at least. did not check guide on it.


----------



## tvjay

My guide has been having problems (even got a new box and it did not fix problem). However, just five minutes ago mine posted a "have not received guide data in 1 hour" but did not have any other problems. Could this be related?


----------



## fornold

It has happened twice here for me also. Reboot fixed it the first time. But it came happened again a couple minutes later.


----------



## dhhaines

deepthinker said:


> Same thing happened here to me, but only on one of my two HR20's. The only difference in them is that the one that freaked out has an eSATA drive. Curious if everyone's box that freaked out had an external drive. Anyway, I'm doing a soft reset as well to see what happens.


 My HR20 with an external drive didn't have the problem, so that probably rules that out.


----------



## DarinC

rjay717 said:


> Same here, hr21-700 and hr22-100. Just got a call from my father, it happened to his Directv tivo.





mduby43 said:


> Lost all guide data @ 9:30 on the hr20-700. Hr20-100 was unnafected.


Interesting that it's not affecting boxes consistently. Both my HR21-200 w/ AM21 and networked, and my HR21-100 no AM21 and not networked are affected (neither currently with an esata), but HR10-250 (HD-TiVo) was not affected.


----------



## poppo

So far both my HR20-700s and HR20-100 have not been affected.


----------



## WWF

To Be Announced and 7/14 date on my HR-21 and H-21.


----------



## RunnerFL

No problems here. All of my receivers have all their guide data and have today's date displayed.


----------



## JJaret

Reset worked for me, but 24 minutes later it happened again


----------



## CindyJ

Same happened here with my HR20-700 -- No guide data, to do list empty. Plus.... Top Movies folder went from 11 movies to 5. I'm certain of the timing of this sudden deletion from the folder as I was near the end of watching Milk from that folder. Screen went black, couldn't get a progress bar, couldn't stop the recording. Finally got out of the black screen by using channel up/down. Went back into the Top Movies folder, resumed Milk. Just as the film was ending, the DVR asked me to confirm that I wanted to purchase/watch the film. So... apparently, the DVR lost knowledge of the fact that I had purchased the film 2+ hours earlier. Just finished doing a menu reset. Guide data is back. To do list is still empty.


----------



## juniormaj

Didn't experience it here. I still have guide data through April 2 (or so).
HR20-700 on NR and HR22-100 on 0x2e7


----------



## yarbage

reboot worked for me. Had to go back and hit rerecord on some things.


----------



## blmoore

I ran a system test instead of rebooting, and the guide data started repopulating.

Scratch that, it keeps happening...


----------



## KAL

There goes my Return of The Jedi recording


----------



## General_Zod

Mine says 7/14 as well.. I was watching Back to the Future and suddenly my DVR went back or to the future!


----------



## homebase

7/14? Is this some sort of Bastille Day joke? ( I feel a Rush song coming on...)

Funny thing that the HR-22 was affected by this problem but not our HR-20.


----------



## shadco

looks like they moved the date forward which is why the todo's are empty.

Look at your history to see all the shows that were scheduled which they didn't record.

This could be a real mess.


----------



## DarinC

shadco said:


> I'm thinking they pushed the wrong date


Or pulled the plug.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Seems to me that this is affecting all receivers not just HRs so I'm going to move this to the General Discussion forum.


----------



## tvjay

shadco said:


> looks like they moved the date forward which is why the todo's are empty.


Why is this only happening on some boxes though?


----------



## DFWHD

Lost the guide in North Texas at 8:30PM central time, RBR and it is back now...


----------



## alexcohen

Networked but no external hard drive HR20-200. Rebooting now.


----------



## tonyeroberts

shadco said:


> looks like they moved the date forward which is why the todo's are empty.
> 
> Look at your history to see all the shows that were scheduled which they didn't record.
> 
> This could be a real mess.


Wow, that just scares me.


----------



## FloorHead

tvjay said:


> Why is this only happening on some boxes though?


That is the Question.


----------



## phranque1673

One of my 2 HR10250's has the problem. Did a reboot and was fine for about 5 minutes and then poof into the future again. Anyone contact DTV about this yet.


----------



## apastuszak

I really miss my DirecTIVO...


----------



## lemme14

Reboot brought the data back, however, my To-Do list is empty. Also, season passes are still there, but they are not recognizing any of the shows they need to record. They can find the shows, but none are set to record. Going to be a real pain if I have to go back and reset all of these.


----------



## apastuszak

Just got off the phone with DirecTV. They didn't tell me what caused it, but a reboot seems to be fixing it.


----------



## tonyeroberts

apastuszak said:


> I really miss my DirecTIVO...


I thought one of the previous posters said it affected their DirecTivo as well.


----------



## WWF

Rebooted HR-21 and H-21, looks OK........for now.


----------



## geekmom

Same here in New Mexico, doing a Reset.......we'll see. This was our HR20-700, we were recording two shows, both show 30 minutes so estimate the time of the glitch was 7:30 pm (MDT).


....after 'Reset' the Guide is back up but 'To Do' list and 'Prioritizer' show nothing to be recorded........stupid glitch


----------



## renbutler

Same problem as everybody else on my HR22. A reset resolved the Guide issues.

Guide data also missing on my ancient (circa 1997) RCA receiver.


----------



## KAL

Hopefully a second re-boot will do the trick.


----------



## alexcohen

If there's anything you need to record tonight record it manually. All manual records are still on my to do list. Still waiting for reboot.


----------



## deano

Have two HR20-700 units. One unit that is connected to my network has lost it's guide data twice and reset the date to 7/14. My unit that is not connected to the network so far is acting "normal". With the date change two movies that were downloaded via VOD with expirations dates of 3/30 are gone. What a pain!


----------



## DarinC

blmoore said:


> I ran a system test instead of rebooting, and the guide data started repopulating.


Hmmm, I tried that, and it didn't work, at least not at first. But then a minute later there was a quick audio drop-out (listening to a music channel), and the date corrected, and now the guide is starting to populate.


----------



## rminsk

HR10-250 fine but the HR20-700 has bad guide data.


----------



## tonyeroberts

DarinC said:


> Hmmm, I tried that, and it didn't work, at least not at first. But then a minute later there was a quick audio drop-out (listening to a music channel), and the date corrected, and now the guide is starting to populate.


Have you checked your To Do list? Is it repopulating as well?


----------



## Wire Paladin

same problem on my hr20-700.

No problem with TiVO STD dvr


----------



## DarinC

tonyeroberts said:


> Have you checked your To Do list? Is it repopulating as well?


No, it's still empty.



Wire Paladin said:


> No problem with TiVO STD dvr


Is that the one in the bedroom?


----------



## d1dalton

I did the reset and that worked. I also called D* to complain because I have the March Madness package. All they did was credit my account $5.99 and give me a programming credit of $5 for the next 3 months.


----------



## DCSholtis

Just now happened to me and my Mega March Madness channels have disappeared. I'll reboot now.


----------



## poppo

I spoke too soon. 9:05PM CT one HR20-700 lost the guide data. Rebooting now.


----------



## tivoboy

This happened on all my HR20-700 and the older H10-250 HDTIVOS! WTF


----------



## tonyeroberts

DarinC said:


> No, it's still empty.


Interesting. I just tried a System Test as well (had already rebooted and got my guide data back) and I now have 1 recording in my To Do list for tomorrow. Hopefully, it's working its way throught them all.


----------



## lemme14

I just had one show show up in my To-Do list so hopefully it's starting to re-populate.


----------



## rnam

I did a reboot , that fixed the guide for about 5 min then the date jumped back to Tue 7/14 and lost all guide data


----------



## Starchild

Reboot worked but waiting for to do list to rebuild. Only happened to the dvrs being used at the time.


----------



## alexcohen

Guide back, to do starting repopulating


----------



## KAL

After I re-booted, I ran the test but that still didnt fix my "to do list" unfortunately.


----------



## machavez00

My nephew is playing the PS3 so I don't know about the HR20. The SD Philips DirecTiVo says to be announced.


----------



## rahchgo

HR20-700 lost Guide data. Date is 7/14. HR10-250 is fine


----------



## juniormaj

I didn't experience the event at 6:30, but at 7:07pm Pacific it happened to my HR22. The HR20 is still unaffected.


----------



## DRKnapp

I have the problem also on my 21-700. Guess another RBR is in order. This getting old. :nono:


----------



## erict

Same problem here Will try a reboot when I go to bed


----------



## shadco

KAL said:


> After I re-booted, I ran the test but that still didnt fix my "to do list" unfortunately.


Looks like my todo list is starting to rebuild after reboot.

Where's that fingers crossed emoticon?


----------



## machavez00

The guide data returned w/o a reset on the Philips. I'll check my HR when my nephew is done playing Skate 2.


----------



## JimV

Same thing here HR-21 700

cant reboot cause Im watching Sebring.

I triggered it, I thought, by changing my favorites to 'channels I get'

Date is 7/14


----------



## bellvis

Blink. It's gone a second time now.


----------



## meister

lost guide on my new HR21 and HR10-250, but not my Tivo R10 . Rebooted HR10-250, fine for a minute, then moved ahead to 7/14/09. Also had a message about not dialing in 114 days.


----------



## MadMac

Showing 7/14 here, but what brought it to my notice was that the entire Season 3 of 'Dexter' that I downloaded is now gone (it was set to expire 5/29). :new_cussi:kickbutt:


----------



## Visman

I will wait to reboot till all the MMM game at over I still have all the MMM Channels:hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## hobie346

I too had the lost guide data on the HR20-700 at 6:30. Did the RBR and guide data came back. Started watching a movie and ten minutes into it the box did the blank thing again. Lost guide data again.

Just noticed that both my non-dvr boxes also got wacked - H20-100 and H23-600.


----------



## Motleyfan

My 2 H20-600's suffered the same loss of guide. I've rebooted one of them and it cleared it up. I also have a Sony Hd300 hooked up to a SD TV and did NOT have any issues with losing the guide.

Nick


----------



## JimV

this reminds me of the time where they f'd up the firmware upgrade and sent it to every unit in the country at 7:30pm, right before prime time and gummed up everyones systems for over an hour.

or more.


----------



## davring

One HR20 lost its mind and the other HR20 seems to be unaffected. 7/14 date here as well. A reboot fixed mine.


----------



## ATARI

My wife has been watching the Duke/Texas game since 7:30.

I told her not to check the guide or do anything else to mess it up.

I'll check the status of the HR20-100 when the game is over.

The H20-100 seems to be fine. Still shows 3/21 as the date.


----------



## KAL

shadco said:


> Looks like my todo list is starting to rebuild after reboot.
> 
> Where's that fingers crossed emoticon?


So far mines showing just one show for the next 4 upcoming weeks. I suppose its a start (I hope)


----------



## DCSholtis

guitarjim said:


> You've got to be kidding! No March Madness! My to do list is empty, will it repopulate if the problem gets fixed?


Last time this happened the to do list re populated but it took a few hours. BTW I just rebooted and my MMM Channels are still gone. UGH!!


----------



## sbelmont

Guide data was gone on 1 HR20 and noticed the date being Tues 7/14 and did a reboot before coming here. Checked another HR20 and it was fine. It is currently playing a movie to DVD. Guide was back after reboot but todo is empty. Added 3 manual recordings and saw a 4th appear. It is a repeat that it shouldn't have picked up. 

This is going to be a mess.


----------



## campy

HR21-700 running Friday night's CE lost all guide data and kicked me out of a VOD I was watching (15 minutes into movie, about 30% downloaded) at 8:30pm Central.

RBR and multiple System tests do not solve issue.

Switching to backup Sony Sat (OLD SCHOOL) guide looked fine... until I scrolled right to two hours later... tried to acquire guide data from sat, failed, set date to 7/14, lost ALL guide data.

Called DirecTV, on-hold message states that they are aware of problem related to "To Be Announced" in guide data and will have it fixed "as soon as possible".

I don't recall seeing an outage/screwup of this magnitude before... looks to be related to sats/time code/clocks/guide data. Will be an interesting story once the event is complete (if we ever get the full scoop!).


----------



## tonyeroberts

KAL said:


> So far mines showing just one show for the next 4 upcoming weeks. I suppose its a start (I hope)


mine too


----------



## SFjr

Same here on my HR22. Rebooted - guide data came back - but after a few minutes the screen blanked and all guide data was lost. MLS Direct Kick no longer works...


----------



## ATARI

JimV said:


> this reminds me of the time where they f'd up the firmware upgrade and sent it to every unit in the country at 7:30pm, right before prime time and gummed up everyones systems for over an hour.
> 
> or more.


Actually there have been two times (not counting whatever is happening tonight), that the firmware upgrade has been pushed in primetime.


----------



## KAL

As frustrated as I am, I feel even more sorry for the folks out there that paid $$$$ for various sports packages. Only thing im losing right now is a movie that I was recording on Spike HD.


----------



## SledDog

Fix mine with an RBR. But now my To Do List is populated with items in JULY!


----------



## neocharles

Mine just disappeared. 10:25EST. date is 7/14


----------



## Janice805

Same here. 7/14, TO LIST GONE, no GUIDE data. Did a RBR which helped (I thought) then lost Guide Data (again). Pulled the plug. Now Guide Data, but no TO DO LIST. I'm on the phone with DTV (45 minute hold) and the CSR I'm talking to doesn't know anything about it. Said it could have been a power interruption. I said FOR THE WHOLE COUNTRY? She just returned to the line and said it's the first she's heard of it and no one is aware of the problem. OK, good answer. Still not resolved.
?????


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

RBR fixed my problem


----------



## lemme14

tonyeroberts said:


> mine too


Mine is now rebuilding. Up to six shows, doing them in order (now it's up to Monday night).


----------



## DCSholtis

And my March Madness channels return just in time to see Gonzaga sink the winning basket......


----------



## davring

My HR20 rebooted and guide data was restored, but my ToDo list is empty. Maybe it will repopulate? At least all my series are still listed in the prioritizer.


----------



## HarryD

Count me in... I even reset my box and got the guide back only to loose it again... Jeez


----------



## bobnielsen

The guide on my HR20-700 shows the correct date. My TODO list is empty (did the CE upgrade last night) but the shows in my series links have the (R) indication in the guide.


----------



## juniormaj

MadMac said:


> Showing 7/14 here, but what brought it to my notice was that the entire Season 3 of 'Dexter' that I downloaded is now gone (it was set to expire 5/29). :new_cussi:kickbutt:


I've got the 7/14, and ALL of my VOD titles are gone from "My Playlist". 
7 out of the 10 "Top Movies" have disappeared as well (there are 3 that remain with expiration dates in August and September).


----------



## JimV

D* needs a new Change Control manager, process and system.


----------



## Xalky

I rebooted once already. It brought the guide back for about 20 minutes and now it went back to the "to be announced" status. It's frustrating because I had 2 programs recording and they both topped 7 minutes into the recordings.
I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## fornold

The todo list is rebuilding, but only for series links. Any individual recording I had seems to be gone. This includes programs for that start in 1/2 hour, so the guide data is back for that time already.


----------



## retromzc

It's not just the dvr's. The same guide/date problem has also hit my two H20 non dvr receivers.


----------



## PCampbell

HR20-100 and HR21-700 Reset worked for now.


----------



## deano

Guide just went again.


----------



## WB3FFV

My HR22-100 lost all guide data..

My HR20-700 seems to be fine..

I did a RBR as many have mentioned on my HR22, and it fixed the guide. I see nothing in my to-do listing at this time, but guessing that may take a few hours to get the data back in the DVR before the to-do list actually gets built..

Gotta say, this was a strange one..


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks .. I've alerted DIRECTV .. I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## wmschultz

Any guidance from the MODS? Any word from D*?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

This rocks! Thanks DIRECTV. Mine are FUBAR too.


----------



## Msguy

There Better be one hell of an explanation from DirecTv as to what is going on.


----------



## JimV

Bastille Day!

Im thinking Im not going to reboot given that it doesnt appear to be sticking.


----------



## PoitNarf

I was wondering what that blip was about an hour ago.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Ironically... all of H and HR boxes are fine but the DirecTivo boxes (SD) all got hit.


----------



## dragonbait

tvjay said:


> Why is this only happening on some boxes though?


We know that guide data is provided from the 101 or 119 sats depending on what channels you have tuned. I would think it is safe to say that the date/time info is sent on both 101 and 119 as well. If only one of those two streams started sending the incorrect data/time then we would see some boxes impacted while others remain fine. That is my best guess.

Of course, the problem could be something completely different.


----------



## yarbage

mine is doing it again.....second time tonight


----------



## meister

meister said:


> lost guide on my new HR20 and HR10-250, but not my Tivo R10 . Rebooted HR10-250, fine for a minute, then moved ahead to 7/14/09. Also had a message about not dialing in 114 days.


HR20-100 was working fine after reboot for 10-15 mins and working on a recording and *bam* 7/14 again...

HR10-250 still confused after a number of reboots


----------



## CorneredBeast

I don't know if it has any relation to this but coincident with the guide problems I'm reading about, the HD locals out of Birmingham (AL) became unwatchable due to severe pixelization and audio dropouts. The SD locals are normal, as is all other HD programming. I haven't seen any guide/date problems on my three HR20's.


----------



## Doug Brott

Msguy said:


> There Better be one hell of an explanation from DirecTv as to what is going on.


I haven't heard, but it seems pretty easy to see what is going on .. The 7/14 date is not in the guide data that is being transmitted so everything is unknown and shows up as "To Be Announced."


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Glad I'm not alone in all this.

Menu-Reset worked for me.

Wonder what the "official" D* response will be. :lol:


----------



## fornextloop

hr20-700 Up to 5 reboots and it just kicked out the Sebring recording again (fortunately it just ended). Right now it thinks it is 7/14 in the guide (I was not looking for that until I read this thread). I'm just going to let it run this time and see what happens. For technical purposes I have an external HD attached.

What ever they just introduced (probably into the data stream) they need to remove it.


----------



## mdeatherage

HR-21, did it at about 8:30 CDT and again at about 9:35 CDT. I rebooted the unit after it started responding to remote commands about 9:00 PM, but it just did the same thing again. Guide has everything "regular schedule" or "to be announced," box is VERY slow to respone to the remote control, and to-do list is completely empty (although the prioritizer is in place).

Reboot again? I've already marked two programs to re-record later tonight so I can see what I missed. So glad I didn't spend the bucks for Mega March Madness!


----------



## phatmatt1215

Everything seems ok to me in Wisconsin at 9:45 PM.


----------



## dennisj00

Only one HR20-700 here affected out of one HR20-700, HR22-100, and H21-200 fine.

Go figure!


----------



## sturoberts

Lost guide data at 8:30 CST + all ToDos. Rebooted via Menu-->Reset and guide came back. ToDos repopulating VERY slowly.


----------



## DarinC

tonyeroberts said:


> Interesting. I just tried a System Test as well (had already rebooted and got my guide data back) and I now have 1 recording in my To Do list for tomorrow. Hopefully, it's working its way throught them all.


Strangely, it's been about 45 mins since I got my guide data back, and still not a single thing in my todo list. But the flip side is, I haven't had the problem re-appear like it has for others. Once it went back to 3-21, it never slipped to 7-14 again. (at least not yet)


----------



## wmschultz

3 HR 20's and a H21 affected. I haven't bothered to check my other H21 or the SD DVR's.


----------



## webhype

was at the end of the Battlestar Galactica series finale and the screen went black and I said oh no Sopranos finale all over again.


----------



## micster5

H21-200 that was not on at the time of the "time change" powered on with everything correct over an hour after it happened, but less than 5 minutes later the "time change" occurred on this unit and it is now showing TBA


----------



## Tom Servo

CorneredBeast said:


> I don't know if it has any relation to this but coincident with the guide problems I'm reading about, the HD locals out of Birmingham (AL) became unwatchable due to severe pixelization and audio dropouts. The SD locals are normal, as is all other HD programming. I haven't seen any guide/date problems on my three HR20's.


I was wondering about that myself. The Birmingham HD locals are all breaking up. The good news is (so far) I've got a H20-100 and an HR2x that did not get zapped. The DVR is recording two programs right now and the guide looks fine for the next two hours.

*crosses fingers*

Someone's gonna be giving out a lot of bill credits - if there's 160 posts here _already_, then it must be really affecting tens of thousands_!_


----------



## TBlazer07

4 HR20's, no problem ..... NYC Metro area. Weird.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

This crap almost made me miss the end of the Gonzaga and Dook games. That would have really made me mad. 

And here I thought my D-TiVo was mad at me for finally making the call to upgrade.


----------



## Msguy

On My HD Receiver The Guide says "To Be Announced" On All Channels. On my 2 Non HD Receiver's Guide everything says "Regular Schedule" on All Channels.


----------



## BWELL316

Did a reboot, took forever to receive the info from sat though. 7/14 error, was not recording anything. Everything came back and schedule list was rebuilt. Does this mean 7/14 is when we should expect new HD? :lol:


----------



## HaRrrgh20!

I lost all guide data on 3 of 5 HRs. 1 x HR22-100 lost, 2 x HR20-700s lost, 2 x HR20-700s OK.


----------



## diggerg56

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Glad I'm not alone in all this.
> 
> Menu-Reset worked for me.
> 
> Wonder what the "official" D* response will be. :lol:


They'll probably try the classic NASA line- "An unanticipated anomaly has occurred."


----------



## Tallgntlmn

It just happened again. My D-TiVo rebooted itself, was fine for 6 or so minutes and froze. Now no guide data and it thinks it's July again.


----------



## bearmur

Tom Servo said:


> I was wondering about that myself. The Birmingham HD locals are all breaking up. The good news is (so far) I've got a H20-100 and an HR2x that did not get zapped. The DVR is recording two programs right now and the guide looks fine for the next two hours.
> 
> *crosses fingers*
> 
> Someone's gonna be giving out a lot of bill credits - if there's 160 posts here _already_, then it must be really affecting tens of thousands_!_


Birmingham locals all ok OTA.


----------



## DarinC

Tom Servo said:


> there's 160 posts here _already_, then it must be really affecting tens of thousands_!_


I'd bet millions.


----------



## Bluecrush703

I reset my receiver and it work for about 10 minutes then it went away again!


----------



## Janice805

Reset DVR, Guide Data Returns w/No TO DO LIST. Then after a while all GUIDE DATA disappears AGAIN and says 7/14 AGAIN. Note: This is only happening to one of my three DVR's.

I've rebooted 3 times already. Nothing is curing this problem. FRUSTRATING.

What's really ticking me off is that DIRECT TV doesn't want to acknowledge that there IS a problem.


----------



## pendragn

It happened to me about an hour ago. I was watching a recording and the unit just freaked out. Guide data was empty, just like everyone else. A reboot restored the guide data, haven't checked my ToDo list, or my other HR20-250.

tk


----------



## Fab55

Just did 2nd RBR at 9:45pm CST, seems to be sticking so far. I am glad that this didn't happen on a weeknight, however. I would HATE to miss something that I was recording (i.e., LOST), that couldn't be recorded again at a different time.


----------



## diggerg56

Janice805 said:


> Reset DVR, Guide Data Returns w/No TO DO LIST. Then after a while all GUIDE DATA disappears AGAIN and says 7/14 AGAIN. Note: This is only happening to one of my three DVR's.
> 
> I've rebooted 3 times already. Nothing is curing this problem. FRUSTRATING.
> 
> What's really ticking me off is that DIRECT TV doesn't want to acknowledge that there IS a problem.


They do have a message about it on their phone menu. "They are aware of the problem and are working to reesolve it quickly."


----------



## renbutler

Fab55 said:


> Just did 2nd RBR at 9:45pm CST, seems to be sticking so far. I am glad that this didn't happen on a weeknight, however. I would HATE to miss something that I was recording (i.e., LOST), that couldn't be recorded again at a different time.


No kidding. Speaking of which, I think this time jump happened because Christian asked Locke to "move the satellite."

:lol:


----------



## SledDog

Well... It happened again! To Do List is gone and the Guide date is 7/14.


----------



## deltafowler

Sooooooo.... is DirecTV dorking around with the space time continuum, or is it really July 14, 2009? :lol:


----------



## Fab55

renbutler said:


> No kidding. Speaking of which, I think this time jump happened because Christian asked Locke to "move the satellite."
> 
> :lol:


:hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah: +1


----------



## GolfGuyCA

Mine's much worse than what I'm seeing here. Was in the middle of watching and the guide changed to all "To Be Announced". Did a reboot and got the guide back, but everything else was missing (Recordings, Prioritizer, To Do List, Favorite Channel settings, everything)!!!!

I'm running an external eSATA drive, so I'm hoping that everything is still on it, just having trouble seeing it.

Any thoughts on getting things back?


----------



## cwerdna

Janice805 said:


> Reset DVR, Guide Data Returns w/No TO DO LIST. Then after a while all GUIDE DATA disappears AGAIN and says 7/14 AGAIN. Note: This is only happening to one of my three DVR's.
> 
> I've rebooted 3 times already. Nothing is curing this problem. FRUSTRATING.


Ditto w/my RCA DVR80 (DirecTiVo). I've rebooted twice so far only to have it revert to 7/14/09 again.

Not surprisingly, there are reports of this on TiVocommunity and http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...nelID=1&portalPageId=1002&msgBoardID=10100104.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

deltafowler said:


> Sooooooo.... is DirecTV dorking around with the space time continuum, or is it really July 14, 2009? :lol:


It feels awfully cold outside to be July 14th. LOL!


----------



## Guest

date is now fixed. guide fixed too. no to do list yet. i did not rbr. D* did something(screen went black).


----------



## mikefeuer

Rebooted 15 minutes ago. Guide ok. Date ok. Todo just populating with next recording Meet The Press for 10am tomorrow. So far so good.


----------



## bjflynn04

Between my HR20-100, HR21-100, and two R22-100s the HR20-100 was the only one that lost guide data.


----------



## micster5

hunter65 said:


> date is now fixed guide fixed to. no to do list yet. i did not rbr


Not on my receivers.


----------



## PoitNarf

Let this serve as a warning to any network admins out there... always have a backup NTP server


----------



## Indiana627

My HR21-100 is fine.


----------



## Guest

micster5 said:


> Not on my receivers.


it was weird. it was like i got some sort of fix.


----------



## campy

A third RBR and I'm good... for now (knocking loudly on wood). Recording shows on both tuners, back to downloading my VOD movie (had to re-request it manually). Birmingham locals coming in without trouble.

Planting butt in couch with pizza and adult beverage to enjoy movie. Hoping this is solved!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Tom Servo said:


> if there's 160 posts here _already_, then it must be really affecting tens of thousands_!_





DarinC said:


> I'd bet millions.


I bet you're right... millions..!


----------



## mosoccer

I haven't had any issues with my 2 HR21-100's at all tonight....yet.


----------



## nunesja

Same in California. Rebooted, but problem came back. Noticed the date was set wrong - July 14?! Rebooted again and deleted show I was recording - so far so good. This is getting beyond ridicules. AT&T U-verse sounding better everyday....


----------



## campy

PoitNarf said:


> Let this serve as a warning to any network admins out there... always have a backup NTP server


HA! I was thinking the same thing.

Point those sats to time.nist.gov dangit! (Wish I could do same for my HR210700!).


----------



## inquisitive1

The same thing happened to me. The guy on the phone said they are updating everything and a reboot should work. Four reboots later I finally have my guide and correct date back but my to do list is gone. He said that would be fixed and it's a known issue, but if the guide is back, shouldn't my to do list be back?


----------



## Fab55

10:07pm CST: Just happened again. Did RBR at 9:45pm, everything repopulated fine. Started new recording at 10pm, just lost it. DAMN YOU JOHN LOCKE!!!!!!


----------



## Volman

Red button reset got guide back.To Do List is GONE.Crap.There are 563 viewers on this thread.Must be a big problem.Thanks DirecTV.......right on the heels of raising your prices!


----------



## diggerg56

No joy....Last reboot lasted eight minutes. recordings stopped, guide data gone again.
(HR20-700)


----------



## SledDog

I've done more RBRs in the last hour then I have in the last year!


----------



## onan38

mosoccer said:


> I haven't had any issues with my 2 HR21-100's at all tonight....yet.


Cross you fingers both my HR21-100's still no guide data and showing 7/14.


----------



## inquisitive1

Argh. It's gone again. The man said they hoped to have it fixed by 12 A.M. Eastern time. We'll see.


----------



## rmartinj

Had to reboot


----------



## fliptheflop

Just happened again.


----------



## shadco

Just happened again

They need to stop this crap


----------



## jfm

HR20-700 had problem at 6:35 PST, Reset fixed it, rebuilt 8 items on To-Do-List....just upset again at 8:08 PST.


----------



## PoitNarf

Most likely the receivers poll for the latest time every X minutes. A reboot fixes the issue for whatever reason, maybe the time sync that occurs during boot is with a different source than the time sync that occurs with guide data refreshes.


----------



## nancyeddy

Okay, what's the diff between a 'reboot' and a 'reset'? And how do you reboot? I turned my receiver on, hit the 'reset' button in the card area, then turned the system back on. it came back up and the guide and date were fine - for maybe two minutes, and then it was back to 7/14 and a blank guide except for 'to be announced' or 'regular programming'


----------



## prospect60

Gone on HR20-700, but 20-100 was fine. I think the 100 was in standby whereas the 700 was on at the time -- can't imagine if that made a difference, but ...... 

Oh well I didn't have anything recording tonight and I was going to upload the CE software anyway. I guess I'll see if anything changes in about 5 minutes when the update finishes.


----------



## tadtam

I have message on my sd-tivo, Pick Programs to Record screen:

Acquiring Program Guide data from satellite.
Some data available now. Full data within 1-2 days.


----------



## sigma1914

*It'll be fixed, soon.*


----------



## SledDog

nancyeddy said:


> Okay, what's the diff between a 'reboot' and a 'reset'? And how do you reboot? I turned my receiver on, hit the 'reset' button in the card area, then turned the system back on. it came back up and the guide and date were fine - for maybe two minutes, and then it was back to 7/14 and a blank guide except for 'to be announced' or 'regular programming'


A reset is done thru the menu. A reboot or a Red Button Reset is done using the red button in the card area. Or a reboot is done by unplugging the receiver for a few minutes and plugging it back in.


----------



## spartanstew

I was watching the Duke/Texas & Gonzaga/WKU games live with my wife (switching back and forth - I have Mega March Madness) in the Home Theater. With 1 minute left in the Gonzaga game, we had to put our son to bed so I hit record on both.

Came back 5 minutes later and started watching the Gonzaga game. About 10 seconds after the game ended, the do you want to delete screen came up. I thought that was weird, since it should have recorded for about an hour after the game ended.
Started watching the Duke game and there was 1 minute left. All of a sudden I was at live TV and there was only 10 seconds left in the game. 

So, it must have happened to my HR20-700 right at about 9:20CST. Luckily it happened when it did. If it would have happened 20 seconds earlier, I would have missed the end of the Gonzaga game. I did miss 40 seconds or so of the Duke game, but at least I saw the end.

Just checked both of my HR21's in the living room and everything seems to be fine with them (guide data is fine, todo lists are fine). I did notice, however, that Castle didn't record at 9:00CST. It just says canceled (program no longer available). I don't know if perhaps that box had a glitch right before 9:00pm and caused that program to not be recorded or what.


----------



## rjay717

3 times now for me.


----------



## nancyeddy

I have a D12-500 here and it's doing this.


----------



## campy

I spoke too soon... HR21-700 failed again.

Let's watch a little Andy Griffith to set our minds at ease...


----------



## onan38

Anybody ever see this show "To Be Announced" Must be really good it's on every channel!


----------



## MycroftHolmes

I haven't seen it mentioned but I was able to get the guide data back by doing a "Repeat Satellite Setup" without having to do a re-boot. It's quite a bit faster, especially if you have to do it multiple times.


----------



## PoitNarf

MycroftHolmes said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned but I was able to get the guide data back by doing a "Repeat Satellite Setup" without having to do a re-boot. It's quite a bit faster, especially if you have to do it multiple times.


Good find! This further supports my theory that the time sync that occurs during sat setup is different than the time sync that occurs during guide data updates.


----------



## tvjay

rjay717 said:


> 3 times now for me.


This must be a software/receiver thing because I have had no problems watching basketball on my local CBS station. Or maybe I am lucky that my guide data problem from last week is preventing me from seeing any other problems.


----------



## newsposter

hdtivo: date is back and SP are all back but nothing set to record at all. History doesnt show any of the stuff in the future 'not' recording. Todo list has what appears to be the SP list in it with nothing showing up as recording. I went to my sunday shows and in the guide recorded them and it's like you dont have an SP but they recorded with the right date

HR20 multiple reboots and todo list is gone! I went to the corrected guide and did record a few free starz shows but am done rebooting that for the night..i hope todo populates on there, i know i had a few non SL programs coming up and dont remember them lol


----------



## jdh8668

Geez...I should have known that something was going to be up when I got that free portable dvd player Directv sent me earlier this week:lol:
HR20 & 21's both living in the future here in Illinois.


----------



## geekmom

Damn it, happened again. Talked to tech support and they said they were aware of it and it had been fixed...............arrgh!!


----------



## Doug Brott

tvjay said:


> This must be a software/receiver thing because I have had no problems watching basketball on my local CBS station. Or maybe I am lucky that my guide data problem from last week is preventing me from seeing any other problems.


More likely dependent on the channels that your tuners were set to .. but I'm just guessing here.


----------



## d1dalton

I just got off the phone with D* for the second time because I lost all of NHL Center Ice. After 3 resets everything is back. The best I could get was $5.99 credit on the MMM and $5 off my programming for 3 months. It's better than nothing. The funny thing was the the CSR Stupidvisor told me all I was losing was guide data and not programming. They weren't even aware that the pay per view programming was not there unless you did the reboot. Again, they don't know what they are doing.


----------



## ATARI

Both H20 and HR20 have been fine all evening for me in WI.

Going to bed now.

Hopefully everything will continue working or be fixed by tipoff time tomorrow.


----------



## nancyeddy

SledDog said:


> A reset is done thru the menu. A reboot or a Red Button Reset is done using the red button in the card area. Or a reboot is done by unplugging the receiver for a few minutes and plugging it back in.


Thanx!


----------



## dragonbait

dragonbait said:


> We know that guide data is provided from the 101 or 119 sats depending on what channels you have tuned. I would think it is safe to say that the date/time info is sent on both 101 and 119 as well. If only one of those two streams started sending the incorrect data/time then we would see some boxes impacted while others remain fine. That is my best guess.
> 
> Of course, the problem could be something completely different.


I just forced on of my HR20s to look at channels from 103 sat by recording 2 Starz channels; therefore, it should be getting guide and potentially date/time info from 119 sat. This box's date changed to 7/14 around 11:10.

Similarly, I forced my other HR20 to get its guide data from the 101 sat by tuning it to XM channels. Its date did not change.

Therefore, it would seem that my suspicion that the 119 sat is sending the wrong date might be true. Further tests are needed to confirm


In addition, based on the timing of people's posts about having the date change it looks like the data/time is sent in the stream every 20 minutes.


----------



## DaBearsfan

All three of my DVR's are affected. 

HR20-100 in great room - with 1 TB esata. Did a reset via menu and it came up with a blue test menu. Have not rebotted it yet but it appears it may have lost everything 

HR20-700 - 750 GB esata - in Home theater - guide is blown out and do not want to reset it till I figure out what is going on with the other HR20-100.

HR21-100 in office - no esata - Guide was messed up and a system reset via menu cleared it up.

Anyone esle having problems with their DVR's coneccted via esata?


----------



## HaRrrgh20!

7/14: Bastille day!


----------



## davidfbfla

Still screwed-up in Tampa...............


----------



## gsanders1

I rebooted the first time - the second time, I hadn't rebooted yet, and the screen blinked for a second, the date changed to the correct time, and guide and to Do started slowly repopulating, WITHOUT having to do anything.

So, just let it set for a bit, and I'll bet it will correct itself, like mine did.

Gary


----------



## renbutler

My one and only red button reset has been good enough on my HR22 so far, and I've been flipping between local channels, ESPN, and NGC. My To Do List is up to 13 items through 3/27.


----------



## Doug Brott

gsanders1 said:


> I rebooted the first time - the second time, I hadn't rebooted yet, and the screen blinked for a second, the date changed to the correct time, and guide and to Do started slowly repopulating, WITHOUT having to do anything.
> 
> So, just let it set for a bit, and I'll bet it will correct itself, like mine did.
> 
> Gary


Actually .. this may in fact mean that the problem just got fixed .. hopefully this is good news.


----------



## edlex

Happened on my HR10-250. Hit reset and fixes guide for only a few seconds and then reverts to 7/14. Hr21-100 seems to be ok for now though.


----------



## tftc22

I have this issue with my D11-100s. I rebooted and it was fixed momentarily, but the problem returned.

I've also noticed a few oddities in the guide other than those mentioned. Channel 347 IONw (ION Television West) was added but seems to think it's a PPV channel (no viewable content). Also, all East/West channels seemed to be changed to this format (channel followed by small 'e' or 'w'). I'm almost positive channels like 384 CWe and 402 UNIe have had their channel abbreviations changed from what they were. Also, PPV channels 119-124 are missing.


----------



## campy

A harbinger of things to come... as content protection becomes more widespread (say it with me, HDCP is a four letter word!) and more and more media (especially the on-demand type) is tied up with an expiration date, the ability to provide a reliable and secure time infrastructure is going to become key.

The adult in me loves getting HD movies on demand and one-wire convenience, but the kid in me hopes people tell Hollywood to get their tech right before foisting it upon us. 

Enough ranting... just hate seeing good tech killed by it's weakest link(s).


----------



## edlex

Just got fixed on it's own Hooray!!!


----------



## inquisitive1

Still not fixed here--Illinois.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

onan38 said:


> Anybody ever see this show "To Be Announced" Must be really good it's on every channel!


Just proves the theory, hundreds of channels and not a dadgum thing on.


----------



## joannel

Same here in Rhode Island. I will wait to see if it fixes itself before I reboot. The date here is also 7/14.


----------



## Doug Brott

inquisitive1 said:


> Still not fixed here--Illinois.


Your receiver may not have seen the new time information yet ..


----------



## joebbaseball

Not fixed here in Syracuse either. I reset the reciever, which fixed things, but only for about 45 min. Then there was a blip, and now we're back to to be announced on every channel. 
Frustrating
Joe


----------



## lwilli201

4 HR2x-700 ok and are connected to SWM8. H21-100 OK on Zinwell 6x8 switch. H20-100 on same Zinwell has 7/14.


----------



## RogueFive

lost the guide somewhere between 10PM and 10:15 CDT (near Chicago).
reset fixed it. looking forward to the official statement ...


----------



## deepthinker

Just freaking happened again for the second freaking time!!!!!! Argghhhh!!! Once again only on one of my two HR20's. The same one.


----------



## newsposter

anyone who has todo repopulate, post it and you win a prize (your programs will correctly record )

i thought when the guide for sunday was good that the list would index..do you need to reboot for that to happen?


----------



## njeske

mine did the same thing, and i lost my entire todo list. i just spent the last 30 minutes re-adding all my series recordings.


----------



## tonyeroberts

newsposter said:


> anyone who has todo repopulate, post it and you win a prize (your programs will correctly record )
> 
> i thought when the guide for sunday was good that the list would index..do you need to reboot for that to happen?


I did a System Test from the info screen and then my To Do list started to repopulate.


----------



## DCSholtis

newsposter said:


> anyone who has todo repopulate, post it and you win a prize (your programs will correctly record )
> 
> i thought when the guide for sunday was good that the list would index..do you need to reboot for that to happen?


Mine repopulated within the last half hour. Now what do I win.


----------



## Xalky

njeske said:


> mine did the same thing, and i lost my entire todo list. i just spent the last 30 minutes re-adding all my series recordings.


That just might have been a giant waste of time. At least till this bug gets fixed.


----------



## thumperyz69

I had to reboot both of my HR20s....Holy Crap this is one major screw up by D*.


----------



## Ashtonian

OK, one reboot and guide back at 8.29 pm PST
8.35 pm PST same problem.
To Do List wiped out.
Prioritizer OK but everything is Zero.


----------



## wmschultz

I did the Satellite Reset thing without rebooting. That works for the Guide data and the date, but the TODO is not fixed. Oh well.


----------



## Buffa

Reboot works fine for a while, but after an hour or so, the time switches back to 7/14. My guess is that it is synchronizing time clocks with Directv servers every hour, and the time server has the wrong time. Since 7/14/09 is too far out for the guide, it just says "to be announced". Not positive though.


----------



## jamieh1

Some channels call signs changed
DISeHD
DISw
CNeHD
CNw
NIKeHD
Reboot system all returns to normal and even cal signs


----------



## inquisitive1

Now my local channels are gone. (727)


----------



## Doug Brott

Seems some folks are getting set back to the correct time now so the problem may be going away at this point.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

I don't know if this will work for long, but here might be a solution. On the TiVo Community Delta13 said to switch to XM for a bit (song and a half for me) and the date will fix itself. That did it for me in the time for a song and a half. I'm now waiting for the data to go away.


----------



## smellyfungus

will any manual set recordings come back? i had one tomorrow that hasnt (my to do list covers all series links up to this thursday) but i dont remember what else i set to manually record.


----------



## t_h

That'll do it for me. I'll be buying some HD tivo's tomorrow, signing back up with comcast, and saying goodbye to directv. They dont appear to be in any sort of control over their system.

I just want to record some tv shows. Not be tech support for a company that makes more in one day than I'll make in a lifetime.


----------



## Jhon69

Was watching HBO-W(504) on my HR10-250 lost guide data said July 14th(what's going to happen then?).Did a Reset Receiver got guide data back.System Info still said July 14th.Made it call into DVR service and date was corrected.Also got back some channel logos I lost before.

R22-100 was turned off.Turned it on had guide data.Turned it back off(Standby).


----------



## dragonbait

Doug Brott said:


> Seems some folks are getting set back to the correct time now so the problem may be going away at this point.


Nope. One of my boxes just changed to 7/14.


----------



## Visman

Man chill out it can happen to any Cable or satellite company. If you are pissed blame Microsoft not D*


----------



## Doug Brott

t_h said:


> That'll do it for me. I'll be buying some HD tivo's tomorrow, signing back up with comcast, and saying goodbye to directv. They dont appear to be in any sort of control over their system.
> 
> I just want to record some tv shows. Not be tech support for a company that makes more in one day than I'll make in a lifetime.


This happened to the TiVo's as well .. I'm not sure the standalone HD TiVo will be immune to the problem if TiVo and/or Comcast have a similar problem.


----------



## Reggie3

Happened to me - hope D* gives us an official reason for this and fixes it soon.


----------



## biggie4852

OK all three of mines have gone down. I'm on the west coast and it seem everyone fail about the same time. But it was weird my boxes went at different time almost and hour apart for the two HR20 6:30 PST and just now for the HR21. I'm Glad it didn't happen last night or there would have been some screaming from all the BSG fan


----------



## nicemann

Doug Brott said:


> This happened to the TiVo's as well .. I'm not sure the standalone HD TiVo will be immune to the problem if TiVo and/or Comcast have a similar problem.


Yeah I had the TiVo HD before and had so many cable card problems with Cox. That is why I came to D* in the first place.


----------



## diggerg56

Tallgntlmn said:


> I don't know if this will work for long, but here might be a solution. On the TiVo Community Delta13 said to switch to XM for a bit (song and a half for me) and the date will fix itself. That did it for me in the time for a song and a half. I'm now waiting for the data to go away.


I've had an XM channel on for a bit and that hasn't worked for me.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

diggerg56 said:


> I've had an XM channel on for a bit and that hasn't worked for me.


May have been a coincidence and mine is fixed (been good since I posted originally). Or could be different equipment since mine is a SD-DVR40 until the 31st. I had put both tuners on an XM (846 and 805).


----------



## Baldmaga

I never reset at all, and my boxes have returned to normal.

So it seems the problem has been corrected, and it now being pushed to all receivers.


----------



## BubblePuppy

newsposter said:


> anyone who has todo repopulate, post it and you win a prize (your programs will correctly record )
> 
> i thought when the guide for sunday was good that the list would index..do you need to reboot for that to happen?


 My todo list repopulated about a half hour after the date/guide was fixed.


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks still having problems, what happens if you change the tuner to 201 ..


----------



## sbelmont

Doug Brott said:


> More likely dependent on the channels that your tuners were set to .. but I'm just guessing here.


My thought exactly My boxes that were on sat channels were fubared, the one on the OTA CBS station was never affected.


----------



## Lord Vader

dragonbait said:


> Just noticed that one box thinks today is Tuesday 7/14.


You mean we missed the Fourth of July?!? Damn!


----------



## PoitNarf

Doug Brott said:


> Folks still having problems, what happens if you change the tuner to 201 ..


for how long?


----------



## Reggie3

Doug Brott said:


> Folks still having problems, what happens if you change the tuner to 201 ..


Should be a stickie on the front page by now - too many people with issues

201 works but title is "to be determined"


----------



## inquisitive1

Why did I lose locals?


----------



## Fuzzybear

Lord Vader said:


> You mean we missed the Fourth of July?!? Damn!


LOL!


----------



## Fuzzybear

I lost locals too.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Ok, it "appears" to be OK now. For how long though?


----------



## LanceTX

Mine all just switched back to Tue 7/14 yet again...


----------



## onan38

Temporary tv guide for your zip code http://www.titantv.com/


----------



## mst3k

Reboot seems to have fixed this for me. Except I have no To Do list now!

:icon_lame


----------



## Jimmy 440

I was actually on the phone with D when I brought up this thread and knew there was another issue.I was calling about my phone line failing the self test I did around 1200AM.Can this be related to the guide outage ? The tech said that they were reloading their computers as we spoke 1210AM EDT.


----------



## Reggie3

mst3k said:


> Reboot seems to have fixed this for me.


per the other postings it will go back to tbd in a hour (unless D* fixes the issue)


----------



## Reggie3

Jimmy 440 said:


> I was actually on the phone with D when I brought up this thread and knew there was another issue.I was calling about my phone line failing the self test I did around 1200AM.Can this be related to the guide outage ? The tech said that they were reloading their computers as we spoke 1210AM EDT.


Finally


----------



## BJM

My daughter reports playback failed (black screen) 4x in the last hour, she had to go back to the LIST to (re)play prerecorded programs. With loss of guide data, current recordings are stopped.


----------



## mst3k

My "To Do" list seems to be slowly rebuilding now. That was just weird.


----------



## Fuzzybear

Guide just came back.


----------



## Dan B

I don't know if this has been brought up yet, but one of our DVRs was turned off (via the remote) and when I turned it on to check it, I noticed that the guide is operating normally on that DVR. Our other 2 (that were turned on) are not working.


----------



## jhollan2

Still having the issue on all boxes here in atlanta. RBR did not fix the issue. All boxes believe that it is 7-15-09. All guide data "to be determined".


----------



## Davenlr

They were probably trying to send a ECM during March Madness to kill fake access cards, and hit the wrong button.
For some STRANGE reason, totally unknown to me, NEITHER of my boxes (HR20 and HR22) have malfunctioned at all tonight. Lost a recording (cancelled due to unknown error) at 9pm CDT, but I think that was when I rebooted to replace a eSATA cable. Go figure. Hope you all get your systems straightened out tho.


----------



## Lord Vader

Considering DirecTV's Conditional Access Modules (cards) are completely secure and unhacked now, your theory would be incorrect.


----------



## JimAtTheRez

RBR seems to have gotten me back to normal, or at least my HR 20-100. Anyway, my To Do list is slowly populating and I'm going to bed. We'll see what it looks like in the morning.


----------



## iluvtv

yeah there hasn't been any hacking of dtv for a few years now.


----------



## rob5819

I haven't read the previous 12 pages, but this happened to me tonight. I had my dvr set to record b-ball games from mega march madness and they stopped recording. I noticed when I got home later and saw that my HR20 had no program guide and no mega march channels. Great. My HR21 (which was not set to record the shows) appeared to be fine. A reboot brought the program guide and channels back to the HR20, but obviously not the recordings that were gone. Glad I paid for that package. I think directv will be offering me a rebate of some sort.


----------



## njblackberry

Rebate? I highly doubt it. No rebates when they pushed down updates in the middle of the day, also interrupting recordings. Just more customer dissatisfaction. I figured it was just me. 12 pages of me, toos.


----------



## Maui

dragonbait said:


> Just noticed that one box thinks today is Tuesday 7/14.


Hey! That's my anniversary date.


----------



## Jimmy 440

My to do list is also restoring itself slowly.I hope it holds.


----------



## onan38

12:40 tv screen just blinked Guide comming back. 2 HR21-100's.


----------



## PtownPhil

Same thing in Pleasanton, CA, show went blank, guide lost. I rebooted, that seemed to fix it but it later did the same thing again.


----------



## Fish Man

Did anyone have this problem fix itself _without_ a reboot?

I just got home and discovered it.

"To be announced" on all channels, empty to do list. Box thinks it's 7/14.

I hesitate to reboot because that apparently only fixes the problem for a few minutes, based on what I'm reading here.


----------



## PoitNarf

I'm thinking an alteration to the firmware running on the boxes could avoid this. Have it do a date difference between the box and the guide data and if it's above a certain threshold then assume that the guide info is wrong. If it is determined that the guide data may be incorrect when tuned to a certain channel, have the 2nd tuner look at a channel that gets data from a different source and check against that. However this is all based on guesses, I have no idea how any of this works.


----------



## rebkell

The guide is really fast with everything To Be Announced, it really zips, pages down as fast as I can press the button  One HR20-100 affected, one HR20-100 unaffected.


----------



## roadrunner1782

Wow! What did I miss? I've been watching tv most of the night and on and off the laptop but I've had no issues with my guide what so ever. I hate to see so many people having an issue with it.


----------



## rebkell

roadrunner1782 said:


> Wow! What did I miss? I've been watching tv most of the night and on and off the laptop but I've had no issues with my guide what so ever. I hate to see so many people having an issue with it.


I had one unit affected and one that wasn't, but honestly I didn't even know anything was wrong, until I checked the guide and it was bonkers.


----------



## Doug Brott

PtownPhil said:


> Same thing in Pleasanton, CA, show went blank, guide lost. I rebooted, that seemed to fix it but it later did the same thing again.


Not at my house  .. I think it's dependent on a number of different factors. As a result, not everyone is affected.


----------



## LtDan

Do you guys have that seizure inducing splash when you reboot. It's the most annoying, bright flashing light I've ever seen. It's the H20-100S.

I was unable to record the ROH special on HDNet, and it started skipping on Unwrapped on FoodNetwork HD.


----------



## cdizzy

Crazy. My HR21 seems fine but I haven't had a chance to check the HR20. Stay tuned.


----------



## onan38

I haven't rebooted my 2 HR21-100's and the date and guide came back on its own.


----------



## roadrunner1782

Well, Doug are you saying some of us are special or just lucky?!!


----------



## cdizzy

OK, so earlier my boy told me that almost all channels on my HR21 had no picture. I was watching the end of a basketball game on my HR20 so I didn't look in to it.

Right now my HR21 seems fine but when I looked at my HR20 I noticed the "guide bug".


----------



## radinator

After I restarted my HR20-100, my To Do list started coming back after about 10 minutes. As long as the Prioritizer list has the shows/series you want recorded, it looks like the To Do list gets rebuilt from that.


----------



## Garvey

My Guide disappeared for a while. I didn't re-boot. Then all of a sudden, my video signal blipped a bit of black, then the Guide came back. Weird! As long as it's working again, I guess no big deal.


----------



## scottjf8

HR21-200 has the bug.. just rebooted it... lemme look at it...


----------



## hdfan1

It happened to me on one HR21. The other HR21 I have is perfectly fine. The HR21 that it happened too still has not put back everything to record. I will have to check again in the morning. Bad timing for me since I go away on a business trip for a week tomorrow and now I have to worry about what will record on that HR21.


----------



## jbtv

Same exact thing here in L.A. On my 2nd reboot now. Really unbelievable. I think if any other company had the Sunday Ticket, I would be switching.


----------



## C6Silver

My wife just noticed it here in So. Cal when it stopped recording a show. Date shows 7/14 and "To be announced" is on every station. A non-HD receiver in another room shows the guide just fine. Rebooting now.


----------



## DarkSkies

If I never saw this thread, I would have never known there was a problem! I was watching recordings all night with no interruption, and shortly after midnight ET checked the To Do Lists on three HR20 DVRs to see what was coming up, and everything looked like it should. I'm glad I missed the hubbub ...


----------



## C6Silver

DirecTV has a pre-recorded message on their tech support line saying they are aware of the issue and are working to resolve.....


----------



## C6Silver

Reboot seems to have solved the problem. At least for now.


----------



## jcoulter

just rebooted and so far so good


----------



## rebkell

My affected unit, just popped up a message saying it hadn't received any guide data in over an hour and to contact Customer Service(or something to that effect) I'm rebooting now.


----------



## mpollack

At around 10pm in Cupertino, CA got the error 920 message and found that the guide had "TBA" in every time slot for every channel. Just checked our second DVR and it also has no guide data. Rebooting the first receiver now...


----------



## BillyBob_jcv

Both of my HR20-700 units got it at the same time. I'm rebooting one of them now.


----------



## Fish Man

rebkell said:


> My affected unit, just popped up a message saying it hadn't received any guide data in over an hour and to contact Customer Service(or something to that effect) I'm rebooting now.


I just got the same message.

Not rebooting. I've been reading in this thread about the fruitless multiple reboots people are doing. I'm going to wait until this thing seems to have settled down, then reboot if I still don't have a guide.

(One HR20-700 and one HR20-100, both affected identically, both popped up the above message at midnight.)


----------



## MycroftHolmes

I got the same message about one hour without guide data. My guide and todo seem to be intact though so I'm going to bed and hoping all will be well in the morning. I'm just glad this didn't happen on Lost night.


----------



## tater71

1 RBR worked for my HR20-700. Series for this coming week are back but my 1 time recordings are lost. Of course nothing on the D* site advising there was a problem. I forgot to check on demand. Does anyone know if this was effected?


----------



## Jhon69

Problem started on my HR10-250 when we were starting to watch a movie on HBO-W(504)
the TV screen went black and the banner on the bottom of the black screen said I needed to press select because there was no rating for this program.When I pressed select it asked for my Parental Controls password(I normally keep Parental Controls locked though I noticed it was unlocked) with the HR10-250 you have to lock and unlock each section when you have autolock on which I do.Then after entering the password the picture reappeared and I noticed no Info in the channel banner and the rest I posted previously about no information in the guide.


----------



## drakejb

I have an H20 and HR-20 that are both having the problem near Boulder, CO. Rebooting didn't seem to help any - still thinks it's 7/14 with no guide data. I'll wait until morning and then call if they haven't fixed it.


----------



## Johnnie5000

Weird. No issues here. Running CE though, wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## rebkell

tater71 said:


> 1 RBR worked for my HR20-700. Series for this coming week are back but my 1 time recordings are lost. Of course nothing on the D* site advising there was a problem. I forgot to check on demand. Does anyone know if this was effected?


I tried it earlier, it wasn't working, Channel 1000 not available(or something close to that) after a reboot, it's working. US of Tara episode 11 is available in HD


----------



## BillyBob_jcv

The guide data was back after I cycled power. Weird.


----------



## ahintz

Had the issue here at 6:30 PDT. I noticed my guide was showing a date of 7/14 and everything was showing TBA. My recording at the time was stopped. A RBR fixed everything - the recording restarted, as would be expected.


----------



## Barmat

I too have lost my guide data. In all the years starting in 1999 I have never had an issue like this that basically crashed the whole system. I think that's pretty good for ten years of uninterrupted service. Just finished a RBR and that fixed the guide.


----------



## thread

I've not had the guide problem since restarting my HR20-700 around 8pm. But, after leaving it for 90 minutes I had a message that it's not downloaded guide data for a hour. I'm really hoping it's just residual collateral damage from whatever happened tonight and that it'll clear up.

But, I've only currently got 5 things in my to do list when there should be MANY more. It's been stuck at 5 since 9pm on the west coast.

Ironically, there's a Comcast banner ad at the top of this page right now for me. But, they'll never see a dime of my money.


----------



## teriden

I was reading this thread contemplating another reboot, then a blink and the banner displayed the current program. Checked the Guide and they are all back without a reboot.
Anyone else?


----------



## marksman

All three of my hr-20s lost guide data. Rebooted them all and they all came back.

Now I just checked one and it was gone again, so rebooting that again. Can't check the other two right now due to people sleeping in close proximity.


----------



## italiano116

I've got the guide back but it won't put back the todo list. Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## juniormaj

tater71 said:


> I forgot to check on demand. Does anyone know if this was effected?


I lost all of the VOD that was in my Playlist. Also lost 7 of the 10 Top Movies.
I'm guessing that the incorrect date change to 7/14 caused all of them to "expire" and delete themselves.
The 1000s channels are still re-populating.


----------



## litzdog911

italiano116 said:


> I've got the guide back but it won't put back the todo list. Anyone else with this problem?


It can take a few hours for the To Do List to repopulate.


----------



## toad57

1:51 AM Eastern time

All of my "Zippered" SD DTivos are affected... I'm trying a system restart to see what will happen.

1:58 AM - The system restart fixed the guide info, but my To Do list is hosed - non-existent entries except for manual recordings. I'll have to wait a few hours to see it the scheduled items return or not.

2:02 AM - I changed the position of one of my season pass entries, and (after some delay) the box now has what appears to be a correct ToDo list.


----------



## juniormaj

italiano116 said:


> I've got the guide back but it won't put back the todo list. Anyone else with this problem?


ToDo is slowly re-populating. "Rec Series" are currently back through the 25th (and growing), but I lost all of the "Rec Once" that I had scheduled and they don't seem to be coming back. It's been rebuilding for about 2 hours or so.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

3 reboots on one HR20-700, 2 on the other.


----------



## directtvwolf

The guide on my HIRD-B2 has not been operating for a couple of weeks. Unplug, replug, gets the guide back one time. When I try to access it again, "requesting guide" is all I get.

I have been having the same problems as all others with the HR20-100. I have used the reset button and have done a cold boot. The guide will come back, but then I get the error about no guide info for over 1 hour.


----------



## juniormaj

Johnnie5000 said:


> Weird. No issues here. Running CE though, wonder if that has anything to do with it.


It doesn't. CE users have been reporting the issue, too.


----------



## Jeremy W

Less than two months since the last time this happened. At this point, it's just sheer incompetence. Sorry if that offends anyone, but I'd _love_ to hear the excuses for how this has been allowed to happen *again*.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Jeremy W said:


> Less than two months since the last time this happened. At this point, it's just sheer incompetence. Sorry if that offends anyone, but I'd _love_ to hear the excuses for how this has been allowed to happen *again*.


+1 This is a big joke! Once FiOS is in my area, DIRECTV is toast!


----------



## newsdoc

Glad to know it's not just me. Rebooted one machine and had to manually enable recordings for all of the shows in my prioritizer (plus a couple of others); the second machine seems to be working okay (guide and all) but popped up a warning about not getting a program update for over an hour.

So will someone please remind me why so many of us have to pay extra for the monthly DVR service? If anyone from D* is lurking, now would be a very good time to issue us all a credit for having to deal with this.


----------



## VHS or Beta

I just got the pop-up message saying I hadn't received any guide data in over an hour and to contact customer service. My guide seems to be intact though, and I'm in the middle of recording a movie so hopefully it will remain stable until that's finished and I can reboot it.

Of course I didn't contact customer service but I checked dbstalk and found this thread. I wonder if anyone at D* will be working over the weekend to resolve it.


----------



## DaveBrz

mpollack said:


> At around 10pm in Cupertino, CA got the error 920 message and found that the guide had "TBA" in every time slot for every channel. Just checked our second DVR and it also has no guide data. Rebooting the first receiver now...


Was out tonight and when I turned on the TV around 1:45 AM EDT I had this message also and the date was 7/15. At 2:20 AM my screen blinked and the date was corrected and had guide data.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Both of my units had this issue. I refreshed my services at DIRECTV.com

Several minutes later, I now have the correct date in my guide and they’re starting to populate. Coincidence? I guess I’ll wait and see if it holds….!


----------



## Jeremy W

Hutchinshouse said:


> +1 This is a big joke! Once FiOS is in my area, DIRECTV is toast!


AT&T is the ILEC in my area, so FiOS isn't happening. I've got four other options, but right now none of them are really on par with DirecTV. So DirecTV is my only realistic option for the foreseeable future. Which is why it would be great if they would stop screwing things up on a regular basis.


----------



## bwaldron

Johnnie5000 said:


> Weird. No issues here. Running CE though, wonder if that has anything to do with it.


Not affected here, either...but only one of the three boxes are on a CE, so that's not the key variable.


----------



## TonySCV

dragonbait said:


> I just forced on of my HR20s to look at channels from 103 sat by recording 2 Starz channels; therefore, it should be getting guide and potentially date/time info from 119 sat. This box's date changed to 7/14 around 11:10.
> 
> Similarly, I forced my other HR20 to get its guide data from the 101 sat by tuning it to XM channels. Its date did not change.
> 
> Therefore, it would seem that my suspicion that the 119 sat is sending the wrong date might be true. Further tests are needed to confirm
> 
> 
> In addition, based on the timing of people's posts about having the date change it looks like the data/time is sent in the stream every 20 minutes.


I like this hypothesis the best.

I have a SWMline dish and have had no guide problems at all tonight. From what I can gather, the SWMline-3 gets all guide data from the 101 satellite, thus avoiding the problem. Friends that also have the SWMLine-3 have had no problems tonight either.

- T


----------



## cartrivision

Looks like the problem wasn't limited to the HR2x hardware this time. Unlike last time, it also struck an R15 in my house, but that happened about 2 hours later at about 8:30pm PDT... seeing the same symptom of the R15's date jumping to 7/14.


----------



## Halo

Several programs didn't record today, including some NCAA games. Starting at 10 am pacific. In History it says "canceled". A couple programs recorded successfully. Most likely they saw some problems earlier and tried to "fix" it and ended up screwing it up worse. It's a common problem when you don't know what the hell you're doing.

Where did these clowns get their BSEEs from? A crackerjack box? I'd like to know so I never hire one of them. One time was too many. Third time should have been "see ya". This was number 4. Good thing it's just TV. No lives are in the hands of these dolts.


----------



## kude

Notice guide issue around 8 pm central, seems resolved 2:30 am.

It seems like when time is wrong at the mothership the system folds up.

Probably time for the network connection to a computer be used for backup time and guide operations. Time for Media Center computers be allowed to manage recordings off the STB too. Seriously, Directv needs to work wih Microsoft and ohers on an interface so PVRs can be used as well as he DVR on the STB.

My compassion goes out to those that lost planned recordings.


----------



## BlackHitachi

t_h said:


> That'll do it for me. I'll be buying some HD tivo's tomorrow, signing back up with comcast, and saying goodbye to directv. They dont appear to be in any sort of control over their system.
> 
> I just want to record some tv shows. Not be tech support for a company that makes more in one day than I'll make in a lifetime.


Did you buy your D* receivers!? If so remember me!


----------



## Denman

It happened here...only showed "To be announced" on the channels, reset the HR22 and it was fine, strange. Need to check my other Non DVR HD box.


----------



## rustynails

System reset worked on mine and repopulated the guide data and no lost recordings!
If this is the worst that happens with D then I will not complain. Even electricity goes out with the power company sometimes. Sometimes glitches happen!


----------



## David MacLeod

been monitoring my three HR21-100 units since 9pm last night. none of the three were affected at all, all were on various different channels and 2 were recording, successfully, during the affected time period.
unsure of why I was unaffected.


----------



## tadtam

Everything back to "normal" now. Guide repopulated itself during the night. D* must have fixed the glitch.


----------



## finaldiet

Guide came back after re-boot, but to do list was gone. Hurry up DTVTivo!!!


----------



## fratwell

Happened last night around 10 PM EDT on my H21-200 while watching Maid of Honor on the Free STARZ HD Ch 520. What was odd, the HD signal froze for about 2 seconds, then went blank and the came back. Then discovered the "To Be Announced". Red Button did not work, lasted only 5 minutes. Had to unplug the unit completely then reaquire, then the Program Guide came back....I have the SideCard 5 LNB AT9


----------



## poppo

Jeremy W said:


> Less than two months since the last time this happened. At this point, it's just sheer incompetence. Sorry if that offends anyone, but I'd _love_ to hear the excuses for how this has been allowed to happen *again*.


I always get a kick out of it when people go off the deep end over something as trivial as this. Some people act as if no other system or company ever has any problems. I've had DirecTV for 12 years and *overall* their track record for uninterupted service is outstanding.

As for how/why it happened, who cares? It could have been equipment failure, software bug (maybe not even written by DirecTV), or human error. People do make mistakes ya know. But I suppose you never made one. In any case, they fixed it quickly and that's all that really matters.

And it also amazes me that after 300 or so posts in this thread, some people are still are asking what is going on, etc. How about taking a few minutes to read the thread? People just don't have any patience these day and are too lazy to take a few minutes to read first. Pretty sad IMO.


----------



## raott

poppo said:


> I always get a kick out of it when people go off the deep end over something as trivial as this. Some people act as if no other system or company ever has any problems. I've had DirecTV for 12 years and *overall* their track record for uninterupted service is outstanding.


This is the third (or is it the fourth?) nationwide fiasco in the last six months.


----------



## poppo

raott said:


> This is the third (or is it the fourth?) nationwide fiasco in the last six months.


So minor glitches are nationwide fiascos? :lol: You people crack me up.


----------



## Steve

poppo said:


> [...] I've had DirecTV for 12 years and *overall* their track record for uninterupted service is outstanding.


Compared to which other monthly service providers that you use?

Granted it's "just" television, but 2 or 3 disruptive outages in 3-4 months that are not attributable to unforeseen "acts of God" is pretty inexcusable, IMHO, for a company with DirecTV's resources. /steve


----------



## vurbano

rustynails said:


> System reset worked on mine and repopulated the guide data and no lost recordings!
> If this is the worst that happens with D then I will not complain. Even electricity goes out with the power company sometimes. Sometimes glitches happen!


That only worked temporarily for me.


----------



## tds4182

vurbano said:


> That only worked temporarily for me.


The 2nd reboot seemed to solve the problem for me.


----------



## Rich

t_h said:


> That'll do it for me. I'll be buying some HD tivo's tomorrow, signing back up with comcast, and saying goodbye to directv. They dont appear to be in any sort of control over their system.
> 
> I just want to record some tv shows. Not be tech support for a company that makes more in one day than I'll make in a lifetime.


Wow, stuff happens late at night, huh? "Normal" folks be readin' and breedin' at those hours.

You're really not gonna leave, are you? That would be our loss.

If you're that angry, hit something, don't bail on us. (Walls, not the kids or the wife or dog. :lol

Rich


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> Compared to which other monthly service providers that you use?


How long has it been since you had cable? Every time I call about my cable modem, I have to listen to a long, long message about "outages" in various areas just to get to the tech service for the modem. Cablevision doesn't sound too stable around here.



> Granted it's "just" television, but 2 or 3 disruptive outages in 3-4 months that are not attributable to unforeseen "acts of God" is pretty inexcusable, IMHO, for a company with DirecTV's resources. /steve


Just my interpolation of the situation.

By the way, I was watching a documentary the other day and a scientist used "interpolation" many, many times while he was being interviewed. Don't remember what the show was about, but this guy really interpolated everything. :lol: Good morning, Steve.

Rich


----------



## cadet502

So I saw this thread last night, checked my guides, and all seemed well. Did not reboot.

This AM, went to look for some recordings from last night, not there? These were one off recordings selected from the guide just yesterday afternoon.

Manage Recordings - 52 items in To-Do

History - 7 items????? 5 from 11pm on last night, all say cancelled, and 2 "software downloads" ???? the 5 from yesterday, were the 3 one offs, and 2 series links.

Confidence level not high.


----------



## Rich

BlackHitachi said:


> Did you buy your D* receivers!? If so remember me!


Hey, I got dibs.

Rich


----------



## cadet502

It sure would be nice if you could tell the last time the box rebooted so I don't have to waste time rebooting them if they had a forced reboot overnight.


----------



## Rich

cadet502 said:


> So I saw this thread last night, checked my guides, and all seemed well. Did not reboot.
> 
> This AM, went to look for some recordings from last night, not there? These were one off recordings selected from the guide just yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Manage Recordings - 52 items in To-Do
> 
> History - 7 items????? 5 from 11pm on last night, all say cancelled, and 2 "software downloads" ???? the 5 from yesterday, were the 3 one offs, and 2 series links.
> 
> Confidence level not high.


Read your post and had to check all eight of my HRs. Nothing abnormal in the guides or the history on any of them. Nada, all that running around and nothing. Kinda disappointed. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich

cadet502 said:


> It sure would be nice if you could tell the last time the box rebooted so I don't have to waste time rebooting them if they had a forced reboot overnight.


Best you can do is shut off the blue rings. If you wake up and they are on, you've had a reboot.

Rich


----------



## cadet502

cadet502 said:


> So I saw this thread last night, checked my guides, and all seemed well. Did not reboot.
> 
> This AM, went to look for some recordings from last night, not there? These were one off recordings selected from the guide just yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Manage Recordings - 52 items in To-Do
> 
> History - 7 items????? 5 from 11pm on last night, all say cancelled, and 2 "software downloads" ???? the 5 from yesterday, were the 3 one offs, and 2 series links.
> 
> Confidence level not high.


So the above was on an HR21-100.

On the HR20-700, there were no scheduled recordings last night so I can't tell if it would have been muffed up. To-do shows 61 items, and History seems complete at 155 itmes.

Got a recording that should start in 20 min, just love babysitting.:nono2:


----------



## cadet502

rich584 said:


> Best you can do is shut off the blue rings. If you wake up and they are on, you've had a reboot.
> 
> Rich


But I kind of like the rings, they keep me from tripping on stuff in the dark. 

If we could dim them with the remote I might knock them down a notch or two after a reboot, but I've never gotten in the habit of crawling on the floor to dim them every week.


----------



## Steve

rich584 said:


> How long has it been since you had cable?


It's been 8 years since I went SAT, but I was a cable customer starting in 1980 and the only time I ever had issues with cable were due to "acts of god"... severe rain or snowstorms would occasionally cause periods of "snow" on the screen. but not lasting very long, IIRC. I get that often with SAT when there's heavy cloud cover, but that I understand. I don't understand DirecTV outages when the weather's fine, tho.

And some of the decisions they've made in the past 2-3 months are completely inexcusable, IMO. Like sending out new NR's at dinnertime on the east coast... not once, but on two different occasions! /steve


----------



## erict

I did not do a reset last night and this morning it's back to normal with all guide data and the correct date. Also this only happened on my HR-21.


----------



## tPet

Woke up this morning .. Guide is back, but ToDo List wasn't .. did another hard reboot .. nada ..

I found that if I delete a show from my Prioritizer and add it back .. everything is hunky-dory .. called tech support to verify if the issue is still being worked on or do I have to do this with my entire list .. was told "eventually" it "should" come back on its own, "but to be on the safe side" better to manually delete and re-add my entire list ..

ick ..

oh .. DirecTV R-15 DVR/Receiver


----------



## clemsonfanzz

Family and I were watching a recorded program. In the middle it stopped and the screen went gray. Went to live TV and then back. Lost everything in my to do list.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Series recordings are all back in the To Do list but none of the individually scheduled recordings came back. I had to do those from memory as best I could.


----------



## inquisitive1

I still don't have the local channels. Nothing is in the to do list either. Not happy.


----------



## moghedien

Lost guide data on my D12-100 around 12:30, but it came back without rebooting. My H21-200 never seemed to lose data, though. Both are attached to a SWM-8 in a MFH-2 installation.


----------



## newsposter

hdtivo and hr20 repopulated the todo lists but at least one non SL recording on hr20 isnt there...but since it's not in the guide yet maybe there's hope...also a bunch of things i deleted to be recorded came back...many SL record repeats and i manually have to delete them every week..so that housekeeping must be done again.

i'm shocked it's almost 12 hours since first issue and wednesday isnt completely in the guide.


----------



## LGM2007

David MacLeod said:


> been monitoring my three HR21-100 units since 9pm last night. none of the three were affected at all, all were on various different channels and 2 were recording, successfully, during the affected time period.
> unsure of why I was unaffected.


Neither was I. Must be a Maine thing.


----------



## Ken S

Two of our four machines locked up last night around 9:45PM (ET). Good thing we were home to reset them.


----------



## poppo

Steve said:


> Compared to which other monthly service providers that you use?


I've had more outages with my Sprint network card in the last 4 months than all of the TV outages in those 12 years with DirecTV combined. I've had 3 water outages in the last year due to equipment failure (i.e. broken water main etc.). IMO with the number of satellites they have and the complexity of all of this, I'm actually surprised they don't have more problems.

Again, I don't consider a monor/temporary glitch or even a few hours of outage to be a 'nationwide fiasco', or worth getting upset about. The economy - maybe, this - no.

Now, of course I am not happy that one of my recordings got interrupted. But to be running around ranting about dumping DirecTV over it, or calling to demand credits (unless a PPV was lost) is just ridiculous IMO.


----------



## DarkSkies

poppo said:


> I've had more outages with my Sprint network card in the last 4 months than all of the TV outages in those 12 years with DirecTV combined. I've had 3 water outages in the last year due to equipment failure (i.e. broken water main etc.). IMO with the number of satellites they have and the complexity of all of this, I'm actually surprised they don't have more problems.
> 
> Again, I don't consider a monor/temporary glitch or even a few hours of outage to be a 'nationwide fiasco', or worth getting upset about. The economy - maybe, this - no.


I've got to agree with the others that DIRECTV has to be held to the fire even for what you consider a trivial glitch. DIRECTV is responsible to its shareholders and to its customers. Its customers shell out at least $40 a month for 24-hour service, and if I recall from financial presentations, DIRECTV tends to skew higher on packages, so more likely the average customers shell out a LOT more than just $40. When the economy is in such a state, all the more reason the customer should deserve to get their money's worth, which should include uninterrupted service. Forcing downloads during prime-time, screwing up guide data, abruptly canceling recordings ... those are all interruptions that customers do not deserve to have to deal with.

I've had much worse with cable service (my VOIP service goes out every day around the same time and they can't do anything about it) and DIRECTV has generally been reliable, but there has been a trend lately of, let's just say "incosiderate" behavior on a national scale. It doesn't matter what caused the interruptions, what matters is their customers were negatively affected. It doesn't matter if it was once or 20 times, again, their customers were negatively affected.

DIRECTV needs to explain the outage, apologize to the customers, and promise to put in place procedures to ensure this doesn't happen again.


----------



## JimV

The reality is that if they are having these kinds of problems now, something changed in their change control practices or some other monitoring system that allows these kinds of things to occur.

Also, for those people who say 'I never had problems with my cable when I had cable in 1984', remember back then the cable boxes were pretty dumb and you couldnt do a whole lot with them remotely. The DVRs have all kinds of capabilities, including a lot of remote management so they're probably going to have more issues also.

What D* needs to do is look at their processes, procedures and controls and decide whether they are adequete enough so they can avoid these issues in the future.

Additionally, they need quick response time to resolve these problems and get people up and running as soon as possible along with sufficient communications to both their customers and their customer service people so that when people do call, everyone knows what is going on and when it will be solved. By setting the customers expectations and explaining the situation, less aggravation will occur. When you call customer service and they have no idea whats wrong or when its going to be solved, you end up with a lot more complaints like what you have on this board.

PS my system 'fixed' itself by 9am this morning. I didnt do anything.


----------



## stlboilerdave

I lost my entire Prioritizer. Now, I need to re-create from memory.


----------



## DarinC

poppo said:


> IMO with the number of satellites they have and the complexity of all of this, I'm actually surprised they don't have more problems.
> 
> Again, I don't consider a monor/temporary glitch or even a few hours of outage to be a 'nationwide fiasco', or worth getting upset about.


So what you're saying is, given their infrastructure, this kind of reliability should be expected and acceptable, and if anyone expects more, they should look for another provider?


----------



## Tallgntlmn

poppo said:


> But to be running around ranting about dumping DirecTV over it, or calling to demand credits (unless a PPV was lost) is just ridiculous IMO.


I completely agree with that sentiment.

Now I would have been extremely upset had I missed the end of the ball games because of this situation. But luckily my system was stable enough to see the end of the Duke game and end of the Gonzaga game so I was happy with that.

But here's what I don't get. Why couldn't D* send a message through the receivers saying something? Simply "we are experiencing issues with the guide data, please be patient as we are working as quickly as possible to fix it" would have done the trick. As it stood, I had the nag screen saying I hadn't called in the last 130 days when I knew I had earlier in the day. They had that message on the phone menu. But for me, calling is more of a hassle than checking dbstalk, TiVo Community, or trying to troubleshoot. That would have made more sense than us in reboot sequences, posting on here, calling, or getting upset enough to be pricing HD TiVo's and cable service. For me it was being in the dark about what was going on that makes me the most upset. Simply giving an update may have prevented this thread from getting to 160+ posts in only 2 hours.


----------



## full moon

My to do list is gone also...


----------



## RAD

None of my HR or H boxes got hit this this last night. 

It is getting a little old with this garbage happening though. This is like the 4th time since October that something like this has happened. DirecTV needs to get to the root cause and fix it.


----------



## GolfGuyCA

stlboilerdave said:


> I lost my entire Prioritizer. Now, I need to re-create from memory.


Was it just the Prioritizer or did you lose your recordings too?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

stlboilerdave said:


> I lost my entire Prioritizer. Now, I need to re-create from memory.


In cases like this it would sure be nice if we could somehow backup our settings and priorities list via a USB stick or via the DIRECTV website. If we keep getting issues like this every few months, DIRECTV should make this a priority.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Clearly a "Plan B" of some sort needs to be put in place, as this kind of holistic outage causes tons of headaches.


----------



## rebkell

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Clearly a "Plan B" of some sort needs to be put in place, as this kind of holistic outage causes tons of headaches.


Agree with that totally, we have Gigabytes of storage and yet it takes 15 minutes to reboot and then takes hours and sometimes days to get your todo list back up to snuff, and like last night recordings stopped midstream and scheduled recordings just go ignored. There should be some type of working system that can handle temporary failures in certain parts of the pipeline.


----------



## DarkSkies

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Clearly a "Plan B" of some sort needs to be put in place, as this kind of holistic outage causes tons of headaches.


Interesting use of the word holistic, used in a manner to which most are probably not accustomed. :up:


----------



## subeluvr

Just got off the phone with DirecTV advanced tech support and according to them there are presently *no know issues effecting customers*.

I guess we're all crazy and our *guides* and *to do lists* are not malfunctioning.

I told them to come on over hear and do a little reading...

On my two R15-300s one has the new 0x123E (3/18/09) software and one has the previous 0x1236 software. The R15 with the older software will not upgrade to the 0x123E rev.


----------



## DarkSkies

subeluvr said:


> Just got off the phone with DirecTV advanced tech support and according to them there are presently *no know issues effecting customers*.


"presently" ... That is likely an accurate statement as far as there WAS a problem with the dates in the time and guide data stream, but that problem was corrected overnight so receivers _*should*_ be returning to normal on their own as the data stream is processed. However, the CSR was being coy if s/he didn't wish to acknowledge the overnight problem.


----------



## mbuser

I had it happen twice yesterday evening and suspect that both times the system date was reset, causing the guide data to be invalid and thus the to-do list to be wiped out. After the first time, I rebooted, and manually added a few entries. 

I didn't bother to call DirecTV since all they would have told me is reboot the receiver. The second time was a couple of hours later, and the to-do list was wiped out again. That time I didn't reboot. When I turned the system on this morning, the date was correct, and the to-do list was populated with prioritizer entries, but without programs that I had manually deleted. No manual records were present. The HR20 had not been rebooted overnight.

I think the July 14 date was inadvertently sent to the receivers, causing all guide data to be seen as incorrect. The only damage in my case seems to be the loss of one interrupted recording, and the need to recreate manual records. It's a pain, but not really that big a deal considering the complexity of the technology.


----------



## Janice805

TO DO LIST now back, but only from Prioritizer. Lost ALL OTHER STUFF that was selected from the Guide and I cannot remember it all. I record a LOT of stuff. It's gonna take hours of searching today.

Note: Because Direct TV has these types of problems, I periodically take pictures of my PRIORITIZER (about 30 series links) with my digital camera in case it goes bye-bye. That way I can "at least" reconstruct my series links.


----------



## David MacLeod

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Clearly a "Plan B" of some sort needs to be put in place, as this kind of holistic outage causes tons of headaches.


it would be nice for networked units to use that method as a backup time server.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hutchinshouse said:


> In cases like this it would sure be nice if we could somehow backup our settings and priorities list via a USB stick or via the DIRECTV website. If we keep getting issues like this every few months, DIRECTV should make this a priority.





Janice805 said:


> TO DO LIST now back, but only from Prioritizer. Lost ALL OTHER STUFF that was selected from the Guide and I cannot remember it all. I record a LOT of stuff. It's gonna take hours of searching today.
> 
> Note: Because Direct TV has these types of problems, I periodically take pictures of my PRIORITIZER (about 30 series links) with my digital camera in case it goes bye-bye. That way I can "at least" reconstruct my series links.


I went old school and got a pad and a pen and wrote everything down that is in my prioritizer.


----------



## subeluvr

DarkSkies said:


> "presently" ... That is likely an accurate statement as far as there WAS a problem with the dates in the time and guide data stream, but that problem was corrected overnight so receivers _*should*_ be returning to normal on their own as the data stream is processed. However, the CSR was being coy if s/he didn't wish to acknowledge the overnight problem.


Let me re-phrase... his statement was that there were no known issues effecting customers and he looked as far back as Wednesday 3/18 when the 0x123E software was released for R15-300s.

Both my R15s are still afflicted with coming and going guide data and to-do list is empty with over 20 items listed in the prioritizer.

One of my R15s refuses to update to the new 0x123E software even though it "finds" the new software. That makes me wonder if the new software has been pulled.


----------



## t_h

rich584 said:


> Wow, stuff happens late at night, huh? "Normal" folks be readin' and breedin' at those hours.
> 
> You're really not gonna leave, are you? That would be our loss.
> 
> If you're that angry, hit something, don't bail on us. (Walls, not the kids or the wife or dog. :lol
> 
> Rich


We're 3 hours behind you, so it was prime time for us. We were about to go upstairs to watch a little tv in bed when I checked new posts here and saw the problem. Turned on both units and neither had a to-do list or any guide data, and a bunch of history with 'canceled' on all the shows.

Since it was mostly my wifes shows that didnt record over what looks to be about a 2.5-3 hour period and I was doing the reboot dance instead of relaxing, it was my wife doing the hitting.

In a full assessment, I've had dozens of problems since my install roughly a year ago. Directv has several times acknowledged these as software problems that would be fixed in future updates. Some have. Other things have been broken. I've watched test releases become national releases on a knee jerk schedule, only to be mass replaced at 4 in the afternoon by new releases to fix the problems that were in the poorly QA'd release that was pushed out on too aggressive a schedule.

In the last 5-6 months they've stunned, locked up or hosed the program guide on large segments of their user population by passing bad data that the box couldnt manage to avoid choking on. In several of those instances we enjoyed additional software downloads a day or two later, in the middle of the day.

This is simply not the way to run a business. There is no quality control and no quality systems management involved.

I shouldnt have to keep an eye on a web site and run to reset my boxes when they've been hosed by the service provider.

I had better luck with vcr's.

So now my adventure will be getting directv to release me from my commitment early without hosing me with fees. Since their customer agreement pretty much says they dont really have to provide me with any contractual quality of service, that ought to be a good one.

But even if it costs me money, its time to pack up the system wide screwups, the briips, the blank recordings, the ignored remote control button presses, the slow user interface, the lack of MRV/DLB/to-go functions, the mysterious canceled show error messages, the "keep xx" episodes that cant count, the "save until I delete" that doesnt work properly, the 50 series link limit and every other ridiculous problems that seem to be an eternal plague on these units.


----------



## silkypimp1974

DarkSkies said:


> I've got to agree with the others that DIRECTV has to be held to the fire even for what you consider a trivial glitch. DIRECTV is responsible to its shareholders and to its customers. Its customers shell out at least $40 a month for 24-hour service, and if I recall from financial presentations, DIRECTV tends to skew higher on packages, so more likely the average customers shell out a LOT more than just $40. When the economy is in such a state, all the more reason the customer should deserve to get their money's worth, which should include uninterrupted service. Forcing downloads during prime-time, screwing up guide data, abruptly canceling recordings ... those are all interruptions that customers do not deserve to have to deal with.
> 
> I've had much worse with cable service (my VOIP service goes out every day around the same time and they can't do anything about it) and DIRECTV has generally been reliable, but there has been a trend lately of, let's just say "incosiderate" behavior on a national scale. It doesn't matter what caused the interruptions, what matters is their customers were negatively affected. It doesn't matter if it was once or 20 times, again, their customers were negatively affected.
> 
> DIRECTV needs to explain the outage, apologize to the customers, and promise to put in place procedures to ensure this doesn't happen again.


you need to get a life and just accept the fact that nothing is 100% going to work all the time. sh_t happens. Go back to cable if you are not satisfied.


----------



## bonscott87

Weird that I didn't get struck by this, at least that I know of. Started watching TV last night around 8:30 and a program was recording. Watched recorded programs until after midnight with no issues. Guide data seemed intact.

This morning I read about all these problems so I go check both DVRs and both have guide data and ToDo lists are still populated and stuff scheduled to record last evening recorded fine. I rebooted both just to be safe though. My non-DVR also seems fine. 

Wonder why?

HR20-700 and HR21-200 on national release
H21-200 on latest CE


----------



## taz291819

Happened to me also. Noticed it at about midnight last night (CST). HR20-700 with latest NR.


----------



## cadet502

Even after a reboot this morning, and a properly recorded series link at 9:30am, there is a new cancelled one off in my history from 11:50am that I had forgotten about. Luckily it is playing again later today, so I should be able to record it then. Gonna set it to record on two machines to double? my chances.

Confidence had gone from low to medium, have to drop it to low again.

DVR reliablility status ORANGE. 


.


----------



## celticpride

I had it happen to both hddvrs ,then later it did it again on my hr20-100,i called D*when it first happened,the csr tod me it happened to him once before at his house. He told me to just reset my receivers and if i still had problems to call back. fortunetly it worked,i must admit i was a little mad as i was recording the celtics grizzlies game on league pass.


----------



## jacksonm30354

Funny, one of my HR20-700's was unaffected (I had it on all day).

What was even on tv during that time period that wasn't a repeat that got folks so upset they missed their show? (goes for both on the EAST or WEST coast ???) (Live sports I know are the exception).

If it happened tonight or Thursday during Primetime, I would understand a bit more 

I know...I know folks have different favorite shows. I think Saturday is pretty much re-run hades for all channels though.


----------



## BattleScott

jacksonm30354 said:


> What was even on tv during that time period that wasn't a repeat that got folks so upset they missed their show? (goes for both on the EAST or WEST coast ???) (Live sports I know are the exception).


You might want to ask any Gonzaga, W. Ky, Duke, or Texas fans who were recording the games. Or the MMM subs who lost their feeds.


----------



## bwaldron

silkypimp1974 said:


> you need to get a life and just accept the fact that nothing is 100% going to work all the time. sh_t happens. Go back to cable if you are not satisfied.


Nope, sorry, can't completely agree. It's getting too frequent, and people have every right to be dissatisfied -- especially those whose viewing/recording of the March Madness package -- that they paid a good bit extra for -- was interrupted.

Whether cable is better or worse is not the issue. DirecTV's reliability appears to be deteriorating a bit, and that isn't a good sign.


----------



## sigma1914

So, is the problem fixed?


----------



## Sardaan

Everything is fixed on my end, guide data is back, the correct date is being used AND my to do list has been fully resorted on all HD-DVR's.


----------



## Golfman

Same thing happened to me twice in less than an hours time so I had to revert to the NR. Hopefully this will at least allow my scheduled recordings to be made.

I haven't checked yet but the NR didn't seem to exhibit the issue at least this morning. Does anyone know if this is just a problem with the most recent CE or a more systemic system wide problem?


----------



## subeluvr

sigma1914 said:


> So, is the problem fixed?


Not here in the mountain TZ.

No to-do list and guide still goofy


----------



## raott

silkypimp1974 said:


> you need to get a life and just accept the fact that nothing is 100% going to work all the time. sh_t happens. Go back to cable if you are not satisfied.


In other words, be a lemming, but whatever you do, don't criticize D* for their third or fourth national screwup in a few months.


----------



## puffnstuff

Thanks once again Directv for your shoddy crap , 4th time in 3 months for me , what a joke . I just wish I could get something for all of this , I thought the reason I have a Dvr is so I don't have to stay home to see my shows , but with this continuing I guess I was wrong .


----------



## rebkell

sigma1914 said:


> So, is the problem fixed?


Was there a problem? I thought D* said there weren't any problems. :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I suspect there are some "interesting" discussions going on between DirecTV and the guide provider these days.


----------



## elaclair

Golfman said:


> Same thing happened to me twice in less than an hours time so I had to revert to the NR. Hopefully this will at least allow my scheduled recordings to be made.
> 
> I haven't checked yet but the NR didn't seem to exhibit the issue at least this morning. Does anyone know if this is just a problem with the most recent CE or a more systemic system wide problem?


Wasn't a CE issue as people with just about every hardware/software configuration were affected. I've seen some anecdotal data that points to the 119 Sat sending out corrupted time-code data, while the 101 data was correct. We'll have to wait from someone "higher-up" to confirm. It appears that the problem has been corrected, but the affected receivers will need some time to rebuild their to-do lists. Sadly it appears that one-off recordings may not have been retained, and anything that had an expiration date prior to July 14th probably got nuked as well.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect there are some "interesting" discussions going on between DirecTV and the guide provider these days.


I can't believe DirecTV sends any updates (GUIDE or otherwise) out to customer boxes without previewing them on an internal staging platform first. Especially the GUIDE data. It's prepared at least 12 days in advance. IMHO, this was a glitch with the delivery system, not the data itself. /steve


----------



## MadMac

elaclair said:


> Sadly it appears that one-off recordings may not have been retained, and anything that had an expiration date prior to July 14th probably got nuked as well.


Certainly the case here - Series 3 of 'Dexter' with a late May expiration date got wiped out.


----------



## djrobx

> I've seen some anecdotal data that points to the 119 Sat sending out corrupted time-code data.


That sounds very plausible to me. We experienced no trouble at all, nor did my mother. We both have SWM, which from what I understand always gets its guide data off 101. I'm guessing most of the people who had troubles have non-SWM 5LNB setups which pull guide data off 119 when tuned into most HD channels.


----------



## Sartori

Two HR21-Pro's here, happened last night as well, lost all guide data and everything just showed too be announced. 

I did a restart on both receivers right after that and the guide data and to do list started repopulating just fine.

Everything is still okay this morning.....


----------



## apabruce

I rebooted last night and the guide came back, so I left it at that. This morning, after seeing this thread, I checked my To Do list. It had been repopulated with all my series, but programs I had manually selected to record were not there. I don't know if they would have showed up eventually, but you should check your To Do list for manually selected recordings.


----------



## tlieberg

Did we ever get a statement from DirecTV about the issue? An explanation of any kind?


----------



## paulman182

My HR20-700 had the guide wiped, but the HR22 and HR20-100 did not.

The HR20-100 and HR22-100 were tuned to SD channels from the 101 satellite. The HR20-700 was watching an HD channel and recording another, so had both tuners on either the 99 or 103.


----------



## vurbano

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Clearly a "Plan B" of some sort needs to be put in place, as this kind of holistic outage causes tons of headaches.


IF D* allowed us to store our fav list etc online or on a PC where it could be downloaded back to the DVR it would save a lot of work when this nonsense happens.


----------



## vurbano

elaclair said:


> Wasn't a CE issue as people with just about every hardware/software configuration were affected. I've seen some anecdotal data that points to the 119 Sat sending out corrupted time-code data, while the 101 data was correct. We'll have to wait from someone "higher-up" to confirm. It appears that the problem has been corrected, but the affected receivers will need some time to rebuild their to-do lists. Sadly it appears that one-off recordings may not have been retained, and anything that had an expiration date prior to July 14th probably got nuked as well.


I had the CE loaded up and when it happened, resetting only solved the problem for an hour or so and it lost everything again. Reverting back to the NR has solved it since last night.


----------



## BattleScott

tlieberg said:


> Did we ever get a statement from DirecTV about the issue? An explanation of any kind?


Generally, they will not issue any explanations, just a confirmation that there was some type of "issue that has been corrected...". If they give specifics about the "issue", then people will expect specific answers as to what has been done to fix it and prevent re-occurence.

I'm just curious if there's any clue in the 7/14 date that was pushed. Doesn't seem like a logical date to default to in response to a time server failure or such.


----------



## Jeremy W

Steve said:


> I can't believe DirecTV sends any updates (GUIDE or otherwise) out to customer boxes without previewing them on an internal staging platform first. Especially the GUIDE data. It's prepared at least 12 days in advance. IMHO, this was a glitch with the delivery system, not the data itself. /steve


I agree. It doesn't even appear to be the actual guide data that is causing the problem, but the current time data. Since the time jumps to some random time in the future, the system thinks that the current guide data is invalid, and dumps it. How hard is it to send out a consistent time? :nono2:


----------



## Golfman

apabruce said:


> I rebooted last night and the guide came back, so I left it at that. This morning, after seeing this thread, I checked my To Do list. It had been repopulated with all my series, but programs I had manually selected to record were not there. I don't know if they would have showed up eventually, but you should check your To Do list for manually selected recordings.


Yeah, all my manual scheduled programs were wiped out also, so I had to manually reschedule them.


----------



## DarinC

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect there are some "interesting" discussions going on between DirecTV and the guide provider these days.


If DirecTV allows the guide providers an avenue to directly change the time on their customer's DVRs, then they should be having some interesting discussions internally.


----------



## Jeremy W

DarinC said:


> If DirecTV allows the guide providers an avenue to directly change the time on their customer's DVRs, then they should be having some interesting discussions internally.


They should also fire everyone involved in approving that design decision. But I really don't think the system works that way.


----------



## Golfman

Jeremy W said:


> I agree. It doesn't even appear to be the actual guide data that is causing the problem, but the current time data. Since the time jumps to some random time in the future, the system thinks that the current guide data is invalid, and dumps it. How hard is it to send out a consistent time? :nono2:


Must be harder than we think it should be!


----------



## LoopinFool

I noticed my ToDo list was way too small this morning. Did a menu restart and it looks better now, though it's still slowly rebuilding the SL stuff. A couple of recordings last night were "cancelled". Came here to see if "it happened again". My HR10-250 shows no signs of trouble.

Just like the last time this happened, all my "manual" recordings are missing from the ToDo list. I'm busy doing searches on my DVR and my brain to try to fill it in.

I also lost a few VOD programs due to fake expiration. I really thought they had fixed this (in the firmware) after the last time this future time problem happened. 

Everyone, CHECK YOUR TODO LIST AND TRY TO REMEMBER SHOWS YOU HIT RECORD ON, BUT ARE MISSING FROM THE LIST!

- LoopinFool


----------



## joannel

My to-do list, guide, and time are all back to normal now without having to reboot.


----------



## Doug Brott

subeluvr said:


> Not here in the mountain TZ.
> 
> No to-do list and guide still goofy


Try restarting your receiver .. If that doesn't do the trick, then do it a second time to flush the guide cache (both reset will have to happen with the same 30 minute period)


----------



## Doug Brott

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect there are some "interesting" discussions going on between DirecTV and the guide provider these days.


This doesn't really appear to be related to the Guide data


----------



## Doug Brott

apabruce said:


> I rebooted last night and the guide came back, so I left it at that. This morning, after seeing this thread, I checked my To Do list. It had been repopulated with all my series, but programs I had manually selected to record were not there. I don't know if they would have showed up eventually, *but you should check your To Do list for manually selected recordings*.


Yes, please check any manually set records (one-offs) to make sure your programs are scheduled as expected.


----------



## Doug Brott

joannel said:


> My to-do list, guide, and time are all back to normal now without having to reboot.


It appears the problem has been fixed, but if you anyone affected should verify for themselves.


----------



## subeluvr

Doug Brott said:


> Try restarting your receiver .. If that doesn't do the trick, then do it a second time to flush the guide cache (both reset will have to happen with the same 30 minute period)


Been there, done that, no joy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> This doesn't really appear to be related to the Guide data


The reported 103 Sat transmission problem/issue then?


----------



## Rich

cadet502 said:


> But I kind of like the rings, they keep me from tripping on stuff in the dark.


At last! A good reason for the rings besides telling us when the HRs have rebooted. I gotta know when a reboot has taken place so that I can make sure my eSATAs are still "in charge".



> If we could dim them with the remote I might knock them down a notch or two after a reboot, but I've never gotten in the habit of crawling on the floor to dim them every week.


Now that is a wonderful idea. And the first time I've ever seen it in a post. Good idea!

Rich


----------



## apabruce

I just checked my To Do list again. All appears normal except for one anomally. I have one manual recording that's set to record Mon-Fri at 7 am. At the end of the To Do list there are two weeks of those recordings set for dates in July.


----------



## IndyMichael

I haven't read all 444 posts, but did anyone get an explanation from DirecTV? Only email I got from them since it happened, was one saying my bill was ready to view.


----------



## EricRobins

One of my HR20-100's "froze" for a while and the second one was fine.

A menu reset fixed the guide data, but I lost my locals. A second menu reset fixed it all.

???


----------



## Jeremy W

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The reported 103 Sat transmission problem/issue then?


It's a clock issue. It starts with the receiver getting an incorrect time from DirecTV, which causes a chain reaction of other problems.


----------



## dcowboy7

rich584 said:


> Best you can do is shut off the blue rings. If you wake up and they are on, you've had a reboot.


u dont have to shut the ring off totally....just set it at the lowest light level....after a reboot it always goes to the brightest light level & u will now it rebooted.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jeremy W said:


> It's a clock issue. It starts with the receiver getting an incorrect time from DirecTV, which causes a chain reaction of other problems.


That's certainly a logical explanation of the entire series of events.

Hopefully they take steps to avoid that in the future.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> It's been 8 years since I went SAT, but I was a cable customer starting in 1980 and the only time I ever had issues with cable were due to "acts of god"... severe rain or snowstorms would occasionally cause periods of "snow" on the screen. but not lasting very long, IIRC. I get that often with SAT when there's heavy cloud cover, but that I understand. I don't understand DirecTV outages when the weather's fine, tho.
> 
> And some of the decisions they've made in the past 2-3 months are completely inexcusable, IMO. Like sending out new NR's at dinnertime on the east coast... not once, but on two different occasions! /steve


I dunno, I think I got past becoming angry with them during the first year of the HRs. Since then, nothing they do really surprises me and I assumed that if they hadn't downloaded those two NRs you're referencing something far worse would have happened. Seemed like a "panic mode" experience. Perhaps I'm being naive about that.

I got cable in '77 and Cablevision didn't even exist then. I gather you have Time-Warner or Comcast. Cablevision seems to be a bit shakier. And with the amount of car accidents we have around here (CNJ) someones always taking out a power pole that also has the cable feed on it. Too many people around here.

And Cablevision made me switch to D* when the Yankees started Yes and Dolan and the Madison Square Garden management refused to carry it. That's a company without a heart.

You wouldn't believe how many times I paid for a fight and got an encrypted picture. Gotta say that they do have great Internet tech support and the fastest modems (I think).

Rich


----------



## Fab55

More out of curiosity, but for all of those that are so upset with DirecTV's shoddy service and horrible track record, are you the same person who:

-Asks the city for a credit when they have to tear up your street for the day to repair the water main?

-Demands an extra 15% off at Target when they run out of the Cheerios they advertised?

-Sue the tire manufacturer when you run over a nail with your car, and the tire springs a leak?

I'm fairly certain (nay, positive) that Cable & FIOS also have issues from time to time. So Directv's had more than they should lately. So what? You could still watch tv last night. So your DVR didn't work. So what? You probably used a VCR before DVR's were so widely available, go old school for a night if it's that important. Like I said in an earlier post, at least it didn't happen on a weeknight during prime time (ok, it was prime time on the west coast. But c'mon, it's Saturday night people!!!!)

It's only TV, life will go on. Call & demand your $5 credit, but IMHO, life's too darn short to get your undies in a bunch over a technical glitch every now & then.

I still think Christian shouldn't have told Locke to move the satellite. I'm getting headaches from all of these flashes....


----------



## TheRatPatrol

tlieberg said:


> Did we ever get a statement from DirecTV about the issue? An explanation of any kind?


Soon


----------



## Hutchinshouse

IndyMichael said:


> I haven't read all 444 posts, but did anyone *get an explanation from DirecTV*? Only email I got from them since it happened, was one saying my bill was ready to view.


 :lol: :uglyhamme !rolling

That requires competency. One thing at a time. They're still trying to determine where the little hand and the big hand need to point on the clock.


----------



## dcowboy7

Fab55 said:


> for all of those that are so upset with DirecTV's shoddy service and horrible track record, are you the same person who:
> 
> -Demands an extra 15% off at Target when they run out of the Cheerios they advertised?


well this week at shoprite i bought a bottle of coke on sale for $0.99 but they charged $1.49...so i went to customer service and their rule is if they screw up the price u get it for FREE....not too shabby.


----------



## DarkSkies

silkypimp1974 said:


> you need to get a life and just accept the fact that nothing is 100% going to work all the time. sh_t happens. Go back to cable if you are not satisfied.


If you could read, you know I'm well aware that nothing works 100% of the time, as I said I am a DIRECTV customer as well as a cable customer. ZING! 

The fact that nothig will ever be perfect is no reason not to demand perfection or at least strive for it. If you settle for mediocrity, you get what you deserve. I don't settle, I don't want to settle. I want DIRECTV to be the best and to deliver the best. How dare you fault me or any other DIRECTV customer for wanting that? Talk about blaming the victim ...


----------



## Cyrus

This problem didn't affect me as I wasn't watching TV or recording anything last night. Date & time may have changed on my STBs and then corrected later, but I have no way of knowing if it happened.

Reading the posts in this thread the problem doesn't seem to be receiver related as some Rxx, Hxx, HRxx and Tivo units seem to have been affected. It appears that they sent the wrong date & time (7/14) information to the receivers via satellite. I agree D* needs to improve their process in that area to avoid these scenarios.


----------



## apabruce

apabruce said:


> I just checked my To Do list again. All appears normal except for one anomally. I have one manual recording that's set to record Mon-Fri at 7 am. At the end of the To Do list there are two weeks of those recordings set for dates in July.


I did a red button reset and the July programs showed up again. I guess it doesn't hurt anything for them to be there, but it does indicate all is not well with the system.


----------



## poppo

Jeremy W said:


> How hard is it to send out a consistent time? :nono2:


We have no idea what caused the problem . It could have been a hardware failure that caused an internal clock to glitch or one of a million other things that could not have been forseen. Of course it also could have been human error. People do make mistakes and are not perfect like some here seem to think _they_ are.



vurbano said:


> I had the CE loaded up and when it happened, resetting only solved the problem for an hour or so and it lost everything again. Reverting back to the NR has solved it since last night.


Prime example of people not reading the whole thread. This was not CE related and the only reason your system works now is because they fixed the problem

Oh, BTW, this forum was just down for maintenance for a little while. Maybe we should all threaten to move to another forum because of it.


----------



## PoitNarf

poppo said:


> Oh, BTW, this forum was just down for maintenance for a little while. Maybe we should all threaten to move to another forum because of it.


Ah, but we don't pay a monthly subscription fee for DBSTalk


----------



## marker101

figures...the only night i had extensive non-stop dvr recordings going....

i can't wait to see what i don't have when i get back


----------



## Mazakman

The disappearing guide. What worked for me. 
Had to reboot using the no access card method. 
1. unplug
2. remove access card.
3. Reboot until it says insert card. 

One more thing was wrong after that. Time was off by one hour. 
Reset clock display to auto time and auto daylight savings time. 
1. Menu
2. setup
3. system setup
4. Display
5. clock

Then did regular reboot and now everything looks fine. Been running for about an hour with no glitches.


----------



## BubblePuppy

poppo said:


> We have no idea what caused the problem . It could have been a hardware failure that caused an internal clock to glitch or one of a million other things that could not have been forseen. Of course it also could have been human error. People do make mistakes and are not perfect like some here seem to think _they_ are.
> 
> Prime example of people not reading the whole thread. This was not CE related and the only reason your system works now is because they fixed the problem
> 
> Oh, BTW, this forum was just down for maintenance for a little while. Maybe we should all threaten to move to another forum because of it.


You made excellent points. $h** happens. Shortly after the incedent of last night, a forum member posted that if one rebooted the receiver that problem was solved. It was. The todo list took awhile to repopulate, but not fast enough for some. What Dtv did was force a fix on those receivers that hadn't rebooted.
For me this was a one off, and I for one am not going to rant against Dtv. No matter how much one pays for something it will not always work up to perfection.
The glitch happened, there were several types of fixes, and now all things are well. Yes I did miss a recording or two, but it's only tv, and I had other recored programs to watch, as I do now.
Perhaps we just need to let it go.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

djrobx said:


> I'm guessing most of the people who had troubles have non-SWM 5LNB setups which pull guide data off 119 when tuned into most HD channels.


I have no idea really, but that doesn't seem plausible if I understand how it works. I have a SD-DRV40 right now and AFAIK I am only aimed at 101. I had the issue as well as other D-TiVo users. Unless I am wrong and get data off 119 as well. Of course, all this changes a week from Tuesday. Hopefully I will only have learning curve issues and nothing more when I get the HR2x.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

For any of you with "To Do" problems, I would suggest go to your "history" section, where many of the programs that should record over the next couple of weeks will be labeled as "canceled", especially since the record dates are in the future. Why? I don't know. But for those of you who did not remember what you had set to record, this should help.


----------



## dcowboy7

Gloria_Chavez said:


> For any of you with "To Do" problems, I would suggest go to your "history" section, where many of the programs that should record over the next couple of weeks will be labeled as "canceled", especially since the record dates are in the future. Why? I don't know. But for those of you who did not remember what you had set to record, this should help.


doesnt help me....i dont have any shows listed as cancelled in the history section with future dates....yet i did have shows scheduled to record this week that were wiped out & had to be rescheduled.


----------



## xrobmn

TonySCV said:


> I like this hypothesis the best.
> 
> I have a SWMline dish and have had no guide problems at all tonight. From what I can gather, the SWMline-3 gets all guide data from the 101 satellite, thus avoiding the problem. Friends that also have the SWMLine-3 have had no problems tonight either.
> 
> - T


I wonder.. I have a SWM setup with 8 tuners HR20 series and H20 series) all were fine. same at parents with their SWM solution.. Hmm


----------



## Christopher Gould

i have a hr21-100 and a hr21-200 and it appears i had no problems. everything recorded in that time period and i didn't lose a vod that had a 3/31 expire date


----------



## Jeremy W

poppo said:


> We have no idea what caused the problem .


That's because DirecTV chooses to keep us in the dark.


poppo said:


> It could have been a hardware failure that caused an internal clock to glitch or one of a million other things that could not have been forseen.


If this was the first time this happened, maybe you would have a point. If it wasn't the second time in less than two months that this happened, maybe you would have a point. But considering the fact that this is actually the second time in under two months that we've seen this, your point is invalid.


poppo said:


> Of course it also could have been human error. People do make mistakes and are not perfect like some here seem to think _they_ are.


Who here is implying that anyone is perfect? All I'm saying is that a multi-billion dollar company, providing service to millions of people, should not have problems like this occuring on *a regular basis*. These issues have gotten more and more frequent, not less. It's inexcusable. Nobody at DirecTV seems to be learning from their mistakes, and the customers are the ones who have to deal with the mess each time.

The mis-management at all levels of DirecTV is becoming more and more apparent to me each day, and I don't see any signs of it getting better.


----------



## newsposter

theratpatrol said:


> I went old school and got a pad and a pen and wrote everything down that is in my prioritizer.


if you have a dvd burner with hard drive, just offload on there...or take a pic with your digital camera


----------



## Ken S

People are right it's worthless to get mad at DirecTV. Over the past year we've had several bad national releases for the HR2x and at least four separate incidents of machine resets/lockups.
By now we should just all accept this is the level of service to expect from them. If mediocrity isn't acceptable then it's time to consider your alternatives or at least more closely watch those alternatives develop.
It's clear that like many other companies in the past the focus on corporate financial gain has overwhelmed the desire to provide a great service...things are just going to continue to slip.


----------



## inquisitive1

My prioritizer is listed with everything saying "not scheduled." In the to do list there is nothing. The history section, future episodes say "not recorded" and past episodes that recorded say "canceled." Now when I try to record a series, the R appears next to the show's name and then disappears just as quickly. I've reset at least 10 times over the past two days. Can someone help with this?


----------



## Insomniac2k

Happened to me. Just realized now. HR20-700 seems fine right now, but a bunch of canceled recordings (46) and a recording from last night ended 30 minutes in (8:30 CDT). Also anything that was not in the prioritizer is no longer on the to do list.


----------



## Tiny

My program guide stared yesterday to show no guide information does that mean Direct TV will now charge us 5.95 a month to have a program guide, and add that to all the other fee's they charge u extra for.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Doug Brott

Jeremy W said:


> Who here is implying that anyone is perfect? All I'm saying is that a multi-billion dollar company, providing service to millions of people, should not have problems like this occuring on *a regular basis*. These issues have gotten more and more frequent, not less. It's inexcusable. Nobody at DirecTV seems to be learning from their mistakes, and the customers are the ones who have to deal with the mess each time.
> 
> The mis-management at all levels of DirecTV is becoming more and more apparent to me each day, and I don't see any signs of it getting better.


Jeremy, the good news is that this time around it doesn't appear that receivers locked up and became inoperable .. Of course that doesn't totally alleviate the problem that did occur, but it does indicate that some of the problems have been corrected, does it not?


----------



## Doug Brott

Tiny said:
 

> My program guide stared yesterday to show no guide information does that mean Direct TV will now charge us 5.95 a month to have a program guide, and add that to all the other fee's they charge u extra for.:beatdeadhorse:


No, but if you aren't getting guide data you should restart your receiver.


----------



## Jeremy W

Doug Brott said:


> Jeremy, the good news is that this time around it doesn't appear that receivers locked up and became inoperable .. Of course that doesn't totally alleviate the problem that did occur, but it does indicate that some of the problems have been corrected, does it not?


I don't believe receivers were locking up or becoming inoperable the last time there was a clock issue, either. It was exactly like this time: guide data flushing, causing various problems with partial and missed recordings, and loss of To Do and Prioritizer data.

After this happened the first time, I expected safeguards to be put into place to keep it from happening again. Obviously they either weren't put into place, or weren't effective. Either way it shows that things are not being handled properly at DirecTV. These kinds of problems were *unheard of* just a year ago.


----------



## juniormaj

apabruce said:


> I just checked my To Do list again. All appears normal except for one anomally. I have one manual recording that's set to record Mon-Fri at 7 am. At the end of the To Do list there are two weeks of those recordings set for dates in July.


I have that, too.


----------



## finaldiet

I let my receiver set over night and my to do list came back. Wifes receiver didn't have any problems, but hers wasn't on.


----------



## raott

Doug Brott said:


> Jeremy, the good news is that this time around it doesn't appear that receivers locked up and became inoperable .. Of course that doesn't totally alleviate the problem that did occur, but it does indicate that some of the problems have been corrected, does it not?


Wow this time, we didn't have to unplug our receivers to get them to work again, talk about progress.


----------



## Maui

I just clicked guide on my H20 and the receiver restarted itself. Pretty weird stuff going on lately.

Did we collide with one of those stray Russian satellites?


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Hi Inquisitive. This is what I did. I went to The Prioritizer, and canceled the programs that, in the history section, read "not recorded". I then went to the program guide and used the "record" button to reestablish season passes. I have an R16-300. Not the most elegant solution, but seems to have worked.


----------



## Ken S

Doug Brott said:


> Jeremy, the good news is that this time around it doesn't appear that receivers locked up and became inoperable .. Of course that doesn't totally alleviate the problem that did occur, but it does indicate that some of the problems have been corrected, does it not?


We had two receivers lock up last night...both were recording a program at the time of the problems. The other two didn't lock. Maybe the two machines locking up was just a coincidence?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

raott said:


> Wow this time, we didn't have to unplug our receivers to get them to work again, talk about progress.


Don't sweat it. Our receivers could blowup and we'd still have people defending DIRECTV. :nono:


----------



## Doug Brott

Ken S said:


> We had two receivers lock up last night...both were recording a program at the time of the problems. The other two didn't lock. Maybe the two machines locking up was just a coincidence?


Hey, this is actually the first that I've seen someone have a lock up .. I thought I'd read every post but I must have missed where you said this earlier.


----------



## Doug Brott

raott said:


> Wow this time, we didn't have to unplug our receivers to get them to work again, talk about progress.


In my case I was 100% OK .. so there is some progress, but it's kinda clear this affected a lot of people. I'd say lack of lock up is an improvement. In this bad situation, things self-repaired .. last time a reboot was required just to get make it available. It's more of a less bad situation than a good situation. I don't believe I said this was progress, just less bad.


----------



## Doug Brott

Hutchinshouse said:


> Don't sweat it. Our receivers could blowup and we'd still have people defending DIRECTV. :nono:


Yup .. that's me DIRECTV defender ..  clearly if you lost some recordings or had your NCAA games interrupted .. you're not happy. I get that. Wasn't even the point of my original comment, but whatever ..


----------



## Tiny

I have reset my receiver and it only gives guide info for about four hours and then I have to reset it again :soapbox:


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Doug Brott said:


> Yup .. that's me DIRECTV defender ..  clearly if you lost some recordings or had your NCAA games interrupted .. you're not happy. I get that. Wasn't even the point of my original comment, but whatever ..


Yeah, I lost a few recordings. I get mad because I expect more from DIRECTV. I've recommended DIRECTV to several family and friends. I've moved a few people from DISH to DIRECTV. I end up feeling like an a** when things go wrong. Lately it's more bad than good. Yes, it's just TV. Peace. No offense directed at ya!


----------



## loudo

Made it through the crisis OK here. One receiver on CE and the other on NR, and no problem with either.


----------



## saleen351

Axe Men keeps recording 2 minute episodes...


----------



## vansmack

Doug, please don't think anything is directed at you. You simply relay a lot of the information from DirecTV and sometimes that puts you in the line of fire.

My problem with the assessment that this "error" is less bad is that it's a little short sighted. Sure, no reboot was required in the short term, but I did lose two recordings I set manually on the DVR for today, and every recording I set manually for the next two weeks (mostly preseason baseball) needs to be redone. Without the guide data repopulating in a timely fashion, it was impossible to reset todays recordings or even accurately check the To Do List to properly assess the damage. 

Again, not the end of the world, but guess what? Now 24 hours later and the guide data for my HR22 is still not repopulated for the games I used to have scheduled, but my neighbors guide data is already populated for the baseball games I had originally scheduled to record.

I'm guessing the experts on this forum would advise me to reboot the DVR to get all the guide data back, right (that's the advice I would give)? So maybe this "error" is not better than any previous errors...

And it sure would be nice to hear from them about what's the cause of this now consistent, yet unpredictable to a user, error.


----------



## psunate77

Ken S said:


> People are right it's worthless to get mad at DirecTV. Over the past year we've had several bad national releases for the HR2x and at least four separate incidents of machine resets/lockups.
> By now we should just all accept this is the level of service to expect from them. If mediocrity isn't acceptable then it's time to consider your alternatives or at least more closely watch those alternatives develop.
> It's clear that like many other companies in the past the focus on corporate financial gain has overwhelmed the desire to provide a great service...things are just going to continue to slip.


Not mad at DTV, but we are giving them a ton of money to make sure the equipment works properly.


----------



## Tom Servo

Ahh, "the march of technology". 

I was just thinking about how this kind of problem would have been the minorest of inconveniences in the pre-DVR days. I lived without a program guide when I had cable and OTA, so a few hours without one isn't such a big deal. But throw in a DVR and all heck breaks loose.

&#8230;and that's the problem. My DVR has simultaneously brought me more joy and anger than any other contraption in my life outside of my PC(s).

It's a joy to have the concept of being able to record two shows at once and watch a third, or record shows day and night and never change a tape. It's a joy to just press a button and have a show marked to record. Or an entire series. And it's super cool to be able to do it from the Opera browser on my (gag me-it's pre-paid_!_) phone.

Unfortunately, the concept and the execution don't always jibe. The system is slow and buggy, and (apparently) incredibly dependent on reliable guide data. The hard drives can fail, the processors crap out and who knows what else. Behind the scenes the software updates seem to cause as many problems as they fix and they sometimes come at the most inopportune times. And the day I commit suicide it will be after I hit the "30 second skip" button and it, for reasons only known to DirecTV and god himself, skips to the end of the dang program. Wasn't it the band Bush who said, "it's the little things that kill"? :lol:

If TiVo can get this stuff right, why can't D*?

I spent over two hours Thursday night adding manual recordings in search of new shows to watch. I am not even going to bother to see if any got cancelled or messed up; it's just not worth the heartache.


----------



## Doug Brott

Definitely if you manually set a recording (even by pressing the (R) button) I'd double check. Seems those are the ones that are not always showing up. The series links seem to be doing fine, though.



vansmack said:


> Doug, please don't think anything is directed at you. You simply relay a lot of the information from DirecTV and sometimes that puts you in the line of fire.
> 
> My problem with the assessment that this "error" is less bad is that it's a little short sighted. Sure, no reboot was required in the short term, but I did lose two recordings I set manually on the DVR for today, and every recording I set manually for the next two weeks (mostly preseason baseball) needs to be redone. Without the guide data repopulating in a timely fashion, it was impossible to reset todays recordings or even accurately check the To Do List to properly assess the damage.
> 
> Again, not the end of the world, but guess what? Now 24 hours later and the guide data for my HR22 is still not repopulated for the games I used to have scheduled, but my neighbors guide data is already populated for the baseball games I had originally scheduled to record.
> 
> I'm guessing the experts on this forum would advise me to reboot the DVR to get all the guide data back, right (that's the advice I would give)? So maybe this "error" is not better than any previous errors...
> 
> And it sure would be nice to hear from them about what's the cause of this now consistent, yet unpredictable to a user, error.


----------



## cekowalski

All this conversation is why CEO's make millions. One mistake, probably a judgement call months or years back, and everybody gets fired up. Who wants that stress?

We do it to ourselves. People are human. Companies are made up of people. Bad things happen; burning them at the stake before you know what really went into this is crazy.

And why don't they share the cause? Probably because hindsight is 20/20, and folks would be raving about how they would have spent the $1,000,000 or whatever it took to avoid the problem, and what a "no brainer" that was.

Folks who have never had to make that kind of a decision, of course...
and live with the risks associated with it. If the failure never occurred, you're a fool for spending the money and making everybody's bill goes up.

And if the failure occurs, you're an idiot for not seeing it coming.

Now, if they decide to do nothing to fix it, long-term, I'd be upset. But as someone who does this kind of work (computer software) for a living, I can tell you -- a lot that you wouldn't see coming can go wrong. Trying to see everything can be outrageously ridicluous. So can testing every possiblity.

We have to keep in mind that costs need to be controlled -- or nobody can afford satellite TV, and nobody goes into business providing it as a result.


----------



## tlieberg

Is perspective an option? Let's say you spend $120 a month with D* or $4 a day. Let's further assume the outage lasted 6 hours or 25% of a day, meaning anyone impacted (and I was) has been screwed out of $1. And not even that, given you could still watch all the channels, just couldn't use the guide or execute recordings. Should D* do that to you? No, of course not. But do we really need the pitchforks and torches? How about we save those for the poor bastards from AIG? They managed to screw every man, woman and child in America out of $.50 (300 million Americans, $165 million in bonuses)


----------



## rebkell

cekowalski said:


> All this conversation is why CEO's make millions. One mistake, probably a judgement call months or years back, and everybody gets fired up. Who wants that stress?
> 
> We do it to ourselves. People are human. Companies are made up of people. Bad things happen; burning them at the stake before you know what really went into this is crazy.
> 
> And why don't they share the cause? Probably because hindsight is 20/20, and folks would be raving about how they would have spent the $1,000,000 or whatever it took to avoid the problem, and what a "no brainer" that was.
> 
> Folks who have never had to make that kind of a decision, of course...
> and live with the risks associated with it. If the failure never occurred, you're a fool for spending the money and making everybody's bill goes up.
> 
> And if the failure occurs, you're an idiot for not seeing it coming.
> 
> Now, if they decide to do nothing to fix it, long-term, I'd be upset. But as someone who does this kind of work (computer software) for a living, I can tell you -- a lot that you wouldn't see coming can go wrong. Trying to see everything can be outrageously ridicluous. So can testing every possiblity.
> 
> We have to keep in mind that costs need to be controlled -- or nobody can afford satellite TV, and nobody goes into business providing it as a result.


They seem to be over anxious to push new features out, which 95+% of the customer base probably doesn't even realize is there. Instead of making the box rock solid and capable of dealing with adverse conditions, they just keep adding new features.

Seems to me the numero uno priority should be without even a sliver of a doubt, dependability, these boxes should be juggernauts at this stage in their development. They should be fixing bugs, and stress testing them under as adverse an environment as they can dream up. The boxes really need to be a lot more fail safe than they are currently.

We, the customers are required to make expensive commitments, I expect the same commitment from the service provider.

.


----------



## Doug Brott

rebkell said:


> They seem to be over anxious to push new features out, which 95+% of the customer base probably doesn't even realize is there. Instead of making the box rock solid and capable of dealing with adverse conditions, they just keep adding new features.
> 
> Seems to me the numero uno priority should be without even a sliver of a doubt, dependability, these boxes should be juggernauts at this stage in their development. They should be fixing bugs, and stress testing them under as adverse an environment as they can dream up. The boxes really need to be a lot more fail safe than they are currently.
> 
> We, the customers are required to make expensive commitments, I expect the same commitment from the service provider.
> 
> .


This wasn't specific to any box :scratchin Even the TiVo's from many years ago were affected.


----------



## rebkell

Doug Brott said:


> This wasn't specific to any box :scratchin Even the TiVo's from many years ago were affected.


Well, my equipment came from D*, I would expect it to be more fault tolerant, they are continually updating the boxes, are the TIVOs still being maintained, and D* is trying to move everyone to the newest, I would expect the D* created equipment to be the one that works through thick and thin. Two wrongs don't make it right.


----------



## WB3FFV

rebkell said:


> Well, my equipment came from D*, I would expect it to be more fault tolerant, they are continually updating the boxes, are the TIVOs still being maintained, and D* is trying to move everyone to the newest, I would expect the D* created equipment to be the one that works through thick and thin. Two wrongs don't make it right.


I think the fact that it affected all different types of boxes shows pretty clearly it was a problem with their timesync. Note none of the D* boxes let you set the date/time, it takes sync from the sats, which should be damn accurate. Somehow for whatever reason (since nobody has gotten an answer) they lost timesync, or pushed out some bad time info, and as such all the boxes that saw it just changed to the new time way in the future. At that date/time there was NO guide data, and as such no programming to queue. Also any programming from this current time, was expired and hence gone as well.

Now this is just my speculation, but I suspect it was a simple as a bad date/time got pushed out, and some units picked it up. Should this happen, NO, but it did, and once things got set back things continued on OK..

Just my .02 for what it's worth...


----------



## Cyrus

WB3FFV said:


> I think the fact that it affected all different types of boxes shows pretty clearly it was a problem with their timesync. Note none of the D* boxes let you set the date/time, it takes sync from the sats, which should be damn accurate. Somehow for whatever reason (since nobody has gotten an answer) they lost timesync, or pushed out some bad time info, and as such all the boxes that saw it just changed to the new time way in the future. At that date/time there was NO guide data, and as such no programming to queue. Also any programming from this current time, was expired and hence gone as well.
> 
> Now this is just my speculation, but I suspect it was a simple as a bad date/time got pushed out, and some units picked it up. Should this happen, NO, but it did, and once things got set back things continued on OK..
> 
> Just my .02 for what it's worth...


Based on the evidence in this thread I agree with your assessment. I don't think this particular problem can be blamed on the software running on the various STBs. The part that sends the date & time information over the satellite is to blame.


----------



## cekowalski

rebkell said:


> Well, my equipment came from D*, I would expect it to be more fault tolerant, they are continually updating the boxes, are the TIVOs still being maintained, and D* is trying to move everyone to the newest, I would expect the D* created equipment to be the one that works through thick and thin. Two wrongs don't make it right.


Doug's point was only that this didn't have anything to do with new features. The issue likely had nothing to do with the software in the boxes...

Maybe your point is that resources should be diverted from building new features to making things more fault tolerant. Fair -- but I think we're at the point where if we were to increase reliability any more, there'd be NO new features, and perhaps an (even higher) monthly bill to go with that.

In my opinion, the three things we're up against -- cost, reliability, and new features -- are fairly well-balanced.

New feature are cheap, compared to the cost of added reliabilty. Meanwhile, folks could care less about reliability once you get to the last 0.001% improvement. The best example is your cell phone -- it's way less reliable than your land line, but it's "reliabile enough" that you'll pay more for it than you do your land line -- because the feature (mobility) is something that's far more important than reliability, to the average consumer.


----------



## Ken S

psunate77 said:


> Not mad at DTV, but we are giving them a ton of money to make sure the equipment works properly.


I understand that...so am I. But...getting mad just makes you feel worse. It's pretty clear that the level of quality they demand of themselves has been dropping pretty fast over the past few years.


----------



## Ken S

Cyrus said:


> Based on the evidence in this thread I agree with your assessment. I don't think this particular problem can be blamed on the software running on the various STBs. The part that sends the date & time information over the satellite is to blame.


Except that the STBs could have code to protect themselves from these types of errors. I'm pretty sure several people around here have told me that's the way it should be.


----------



## jsmuga

Doug Brott said:


> Definitely if you manually set a recording (even by pressing the (R) button) I'd double check. Seems those are the ones that are not always showing up. The series links seem to be doing fine, though.


I lost a series recording that was supposed to record during that time. It did not record and erased the setup series recording from prioritizer. Not a big deal I just set up the series recording again. The only series affected was the one set to record during the time the issues were happening. People might want to check their prioritizer.


----------



## Steve

Ken S said:


> Except that the STBs could have code to protect themselves from these types of errors. I'm pretty sure several people around here have told me that's the way it should be.


I was thinking about that. Something like:

*IF time/date update is within 120 seconds (e.g.) of current time on box
THEN accept the update​ELSE (if not a DST change), wait for the next update.*

Problem is, what if there's an issue with the box's on-board clock (CMOS battery, e.g.) and the time is truly off, and needs to be corrected? Maybe just let the box fail, so the customer will call for a replacement? /steve


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> I was thinking about that. Something like:
> 
> *IF time/date update is within 120 seconds (e.g.) of current time on box
> THEN accept the update​ELSE (if not a DST change), wait for the next update.*
> 
> Problem is, what if there's an issue with the box's on-board clock (CMOS battery, e.g.) and the time is truly off, and needs to be corrected? Maybe just let the box fail, so the customer will call for a replacement? /steve


That approach makes alot of sense.


----------



## propaganda

Same here. Rebooted both HR20-700 and is back to normal


----------



## Tallgntlmn

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That approach makes alot of sense.


I'd tend to agree. However with no protection plan, that approach would cost a less savvy customer at least $99 and more like $149-199 for a replacement. Is that really the right thing to do given the environment?

Now if the receiver let D* know what was wrong with it before the customer calls in so there is no equipment charge or commitment extension, that'd be a good solution.

But with what happened Saturday night, it was a lot more than a few minute change. It was nearly 4 months. That should have been a red flag right away.


----------



## vurbano

poppo said:


> We have no idea what caused the problem . It could have been a hardware failure that caused an internal clock to glitch or one of a million other things that could not have been forseen. Of course it also could have been human error. People do make mistakes and are not perfect like some here seem to think _they_ are.
> 
> Prime example of people not reading the whole thread. This was not CE related and the only reason your system works now is because they fixed the problem
> 
> Oh, BTW, this forum was just down for maintenance for a little while. Maybe we should all threaten to move to another forum because of it.


Prime example of not reading a post I suppose. Where did I say it was the CE's fault? I merely reported my experience. The NR immediately fixed the problem on the HR20 probably an hour after the problem was first noticed. the problem remained on the HR21 until the next day when I forced a download of the NR. If it fixed it because D* fixed the problem then that was some pretty incredible timing. Your expalination doesnt make sense for the HR21 though, I guess D* didnt fix that until the next day.


----------



## Lee L

I like the suggestions for a "reality" check on the clock setting algorithym. Due to playing around with overclocking my PC, I had to reset the bios jumper and clear the cmos, so the clock was off by quite a bit (months IIRC). When I rebooted I figured I would just auto update the time so I would not have to set it manually. When I clicked the button, Windows 7 told me that the time difference was too great for automatic settings and needed to be set manually. 

When the HR20 is set up, you have to go through and do all the rest of the setup with zip codes, sat setup and whatnot. No reason a quick date and time section could not be put in, it would add all of 30 seconds to initial setup. Surely they user or installer would get teh time close enough and then the machine would be able to get the true time when it downloaded the sat info as part of the setup.


----------



## subeluvr

Finally had to manually rebuild to-do list and guide is still peppered with "upcoming" blocks with no info.

Reset more times than I can remember. Reset multiple times within 15 minutes. Pulled AC plug and waited 15 minutes before plugging back in.

DTV tech support and advanced tech support is clueless and useless.

DTV is getting too _Dish Networky_ for my taste and I'm about ready to say when.


----------



## Steve

subeluvr said:


> Finally had to manually rebuild to-do list and guide is still peppered with "upcoming" blocks with no info.
> 
> *Reset more times than I can remember. Reset multiple times within 15 minutes. *Pulled AC plug and waited 15 minutes before plugging back in.
> 
> DTV tech support and advanced tech support is clueless and useless.
> 
> DTV is getting too _Dish Networky_ for my taste and I'm about ready to say when.


Resetting twice within a half hour or so will force the GUIDE data to clear and send you back to square one. If you want the GUIDE data to rebuild as quickly as possible, best to leave it alone after a single reset, assuming you're not forced to reset again because of a lock-up. /steve


----------



## cmtar

I find it funny that there are 21 pages for this post when all that seems to been needed for the most part is a reboot. Thats fixed mine and seems like most everyones. I just think its funny that when a problem happens people run here to post why and help rather than just reboot and move on. lol


----------



## Tallgntlmn

cmtar said:


> I just think its funny that when a problem happens people run here to post why and help rather than just reboot and move on. lol


But in the heat of the moment, rebooting only fixed the issue for about 6-10 minutes. I rebooted 3 times total. The data would be there, the picture would freeze 5-10 minutes later and guide data was gone. At that point, either D* fixed it or my switching both tuners to XM fixed it, I don't know which but it was fixed after that.

Besides, I'd rather come here and see what's going on and if it is only my receiver.


----------



## Doug Brott

cmtar said:


> I find it funny that there are 21 pages for this post when all that seems to been needed for the most part is a reboot. Thats fixed mine and seems like most everyones. I just think its funny that when a problem happens people run here to post why and help rather than just reboot and move on. lol


Gotta do something in that 15 minutes while it's rebooting 

Nah, folks just want to have a voice in this and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## paulh

cmtar said:


> I find it funny that there are 21 pages for this post when all that seems to been needed for the most part is a reboot. Thats fixed mine and seems like most everyones. I just think its funny that when a problem happens people run here to post why and help rather than just reboot and move on. lol


Even if a reboot fixed the immediate missing guide symptoms, it was and still is (unless D* announces a more permanent fix) a problem with some part of D*'s system.

The problem caused my old SD-DirecTivo to go blank and ask for my parental code while I was watching Michael Jordans's son win the IL state championship, and it only recorded the first 3 minutes of the nightly 10:00 pm (CST) news. A reboot would never fix those problems, and a reboot cannot bring back lost recordings or lost time. Now to me the problem is not a major, life changing event, but it is a problem. And a reboot would not / did not solve the problem, just the symptoms.


----------



## subeluvr

Steve said:


> Resetting twice within a half hour or so will force the GUIDE data to clear and send you back to square one. If you want the GUIDE data to rebuild as quickly as possible, best to leave it alone after a single reset, assuming you're not forced to reset again because of a lock-up. /steve


Some of us know a little more than nothing and some of us do read the thread before posting.

The double tap reset was a last resort yesterday and 24 hours later I have guide info for about 12 hours. After that empty boxes or it says "upcoming".

Since one of my R15-300s has recovered (with manual rebuild of the to0do list) from the Saturday problem and the other hasn't I've noticed that the working guide R15-300 still has the old 0x1236 software but the R15-300 with guide problems has the new (3/18/09) 0x123E software.

Since the R15-300 with the old software has not updated perhaps 0x123E has been withdrawn.

Sure would be nice if DTV would tell us something :nono2:


----------



## johnp37

Somebody explain to me,why in all the years I had my HR10-250 Tivo, I never, repeat, never had missing guide data, never had to reboot for any reason, and best of all, never required software downloads and still worked flawlessly when I (upgraded??) to my first HR2x, in a long succession of HR series boxes I needed to replace. Still, these issues persist...why do you persist, Mr. Anderson(Matrix movie). Yeah, yeah, I know, it will get better. How long have I been hearing that? :nono2:


----------



## rebkell

I guess a lot of people that had selected stuff in the guide to record, and that don't come here, would never know anything was wrong, especially if the affected unit self corrected. But, all those programs they selected to record would be gone and there would be no reason to suspect anything was wrong. There wouldn't even be a record of the shows being set to record.

Most customers don't visit this website and D* never seems to think it necessary to inform customers that there was a problem, I'm sure a lot of people lost recordings and have no idea why. I just think D* should be a bit more pro-active in helping customers when things go awry. They can fill up the guide with random ads that are hard to miss, they could easily send out something to inform people there is a potential problem. 

I'm probably in the minority, but I've always respected and felt a lot more loyal to companies that kept me in the loop as far as failures and such, I just appreciate it when they own up to problems and concede that there was a problem.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

rebkell said:


> I guess a lot of people that had selected stuff in the guide to record, and that don't come here, would never know anything was wrong, especially if the affected unit self corrected. But, all those programs they selected to record would be gone and there would be no reason to suspect anything was wrong. There wouldn't even be a record of the shows being set to record.
> 
> Most customers don't visit this website and D* never seems to think it necessary to inform customers that there was a problem, I'm sure a lot of people lost recordings and have no idea why. I just think D* should be a bit more pro-active in helping customers when things go awry. They can fill up the guide with random ads that are hard to miss, they could easily send out something to inform people there is a potential problem.
> 
> I'm probably in the minority, but I've always respected and felt a lot more loyal to companies that kept me in the loop as far as failures and such, I just appreciate it when they own up to problems and concede that there was a problem.


+1 so true. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## loudo

johnp37 said:


> Somebody explain to me,why in all the years I had my HR10-250 Tivo, I never, repeat, never had missing guide data, never had to reboot for any reason, and best of all, never required software downloads and still worked flawlessly when I (upgraded??) to my first HR2x, in a long succession of HR series boxes I needed to replace. Still, these issues persist...why do you persist, Mr. Anderson(Matrix movie). Yeah, yeah, I know, it will get better. How long have I been hearing that? :nono2:


I can remember problems with missing guide data and missed recordings with my HR10-250. Guess you were just lucky.

I would get more concerned if I never saw things like this happening. Many times when something like this occurs, it is because they are working on an improvement, and overlooked something the improvement offset. Many times while working to improve software, making a change to line 2000 of the code will effect something in line 6003, and it is not noticed during testing because it didn't effect the particular boxes they ran the test on. Other boxes out in the field may be effected by it, like in this situation, some HR20's were effected and others were not.


----------



## Doug Brott

johnp37 said:


> Somebody explain to me,why in all the years I had my HR10-250 Tivo, I never, repeat, never had missing guide data, never had to reboot for any reason, and best of all, never required software downloads and still worked flawlessly when I (upgraded??) to my first HR2x, in a long succession of HR series boxes I needed to replace. Still, these issues persist...why do you persist, Mr. Anderson(Matrix movie). Yeah, yeah, I know, it will get better. How long have I been hearing that? :nono2:


You do realize that HR10-250s were affected by the problem yesterday as well don't you?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

johnp37 said:


> Somebody explain to me,why in all the years I had my HR10-250 Tivo, I never, repeat, never had missing guide data, never had to reboot for any reason, and best of all, never required software downloads and still worked flawlessly when I (upgraded??) to my first HR2x, in a long succession of HR series boxes I needed to replace. Still, these issues persist...why do you persist, Mr. Anderson(Matrix movie). Yeah, yeah, I know, it will get better. How long have I been hearing that? :nono2:


This is not a TiVo vs. DIRECTV DVR thread. TiVos were affected in equal measure this past weekend.


----------



## edlex

Doug Brott said:


> You do realize that HR10-250s were affected by the problem yesterday as well don't you?


Yes very true, it was only my HR10-250 that was affected. My HR21-100 had no issues at all throughout the ordeal.


----------



## codespy

I had to reboot my HR20's and then guide data was fine and the to do list re-populated. My HR10's and SD's only had a message listed (dated 7/14) that I hadn't made a successful phone call for 121 days, and did not require a reboot.


----------



## Jhon69

loudo said:


> I can remember problems with missing guide data and missed recordings with my HR10-250. Guess you were just lucky.
> 
> I would get more concerned if I never saw things like this happening. Many times when something like this occurs, it is because they are working on an improvement, and overlooked something the improvement offset. Many times while working to improve software, making a change to line 2000 of the code will effect something in line 6003, and it is not noticed during testing because it didn't effect the particular boxes they ran the test on. Other boxes out in the field may be effected by it, like in this situation, some HR20's were effected and others were not.


Think you have the right idea there and unfortunately when that happens things can leak out that are not meant to like :cough: July 14th.


----------



## Doug Brott

rebkell said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I've always respected and felt a lot more loyal to companies that kept me in the loop as far as failures and such, I just appreciate it when they own up to problems and concede that there was a problem.


Do you have any examples? I don't know know of many companies that make press announcements about specific issues unless it is mandated by the Government. For the incident last fall, DIRECTV did in fact concede that there was a problem.

That particular issue affected every HR2x receiver as far as I know .. yesterdays issue affected zero of my receivers and had I not been a part of this forum I would have not even known about it.


----------



## cowart

Doug Brott said:


> Do you have any examples? I don't know know of many companies that make press announcements about specific issues unless it is mandated by the Government.


Here is a whole basketful of such voluntary announcements - http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FA-Safety_Announcements.html


----------



## loudo

cowart said:


> Here is a whole basketful of such voluntary announcements - http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FA-Safety_Announcements.html


How does gun recalls and needed modifications relate to temporary software glitches? I am sure if the receivers needed recalling or modifications we would see something like that.


----------



## Steve

Doug Brott said:


> Do you have any examples? I don't know know of many companies that make press announcements about specific issues unless it is mandated by the Government. For the incident last fall, DIRECTV did in fact concede that there was a problem.
> 
> That particular issue affected every HR2x receiver as far as I know .. yesterdays issue affected zero of my receivers and had I not been a part of this forum I would have not even known about it.


Here's an example of a Verizon DSL status page. They have one for each of their services. DSL is the only one I could find with any issues reported.

I'm told that Vonage reports network status on the user's home page, but only when there is an issue. Knock on wood, I haven't seen it yet.  /steve


----------



## rebkell

Doug Brott said:


> Do you have any examples? I don't know know of many companies that make press announcements about specific issues unless it is mandated by the Government. For the incident last fall, DIRECTV did in fact concede that there was a problem.
> 
> That particular issue affected every HR2x receiver as far as I know .. yesterdays issue affected zero of my receivers and had I not been a part of this forum I would have not even known about it.


Well, that doesn't help the ones that were affected, and just judging from the way this thread filled up immediately, a very large pct of the boxes got affected, you've alluded to it hitting all types of boxes, old and new, so it was a major hit.

I've received many an email from websites/ web hosting outfits, etc... apologizing for a problem that had no direct effect on me, but it was a heads up that there could be or might be a potential problem to me. I just think the lines of communication should be a little more open.


----------



## Doug Brott

rebkell said:


> I've received many an email from websites/ web hosting outfits, etc... apologizing for a problem that had no direct effect on me, but it was a heads up that there could be or might be a potential problem to me. I just think the lines of communication should be a little more open.


And that may or may not happen this time .. I don't know. Certainly it's happened in the past even with DIRECTV. We do know that DIRECTV had a voice announcement in their system while this event was going on. So if you called DIRECTV you would have been informed.


----------



## loudo

This was such a quick fast issue, that by the time they were able to get something out, the problem was gone. As it didn't effect everyone, like a cable outage would, it may have caused more confusion by publishing something about it. 

Maybe an after the fact letter, explaining what happened, as not to alarm people, would be good. In incident like this, it is better to answer the phones and help those effected by the issue, than alarm everyone, which could create more confusion.


----------



## rebkell

Doug Brott said:


> And that may or may not happen this time .. I don't know. Certainly it's happened in the past even with DIRECTV. We do know that DIRECTV had a voice announcement in their system while this event was going on. So if you called DIRECTV you would have been informed.


 This event is probably still having repercussions as we speak, the nature of the problem has potentially wiped out many manual recordings people have randomly selected to record. Since the box corrected all the instantly recognizable signs, there is no reason to suspect any thing is wrong.


----------



## Paul E Fox II

So...

What happened? 

I'm sorry, I don't have time to read 22 pages of this post...could someone maybe put a "Sticky" somewhere or update what the problem was and what was done to correct it on the first page?

I don't mean to be contrite...just digging through 22 pages of this is time consuming. If it's already posted somewhere else, then I apologize.


----------



## BattleScott

Paul E Fox II said:


> So...
> 
> What happened?
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't have time to read 22 pages of this post...could someone maybe put a "Sticky" somewhere or update what the problem was and what was done to correct it on the first page?
> 
> I don't mean to be contrite...just digging through 22 pages of this is time consuming. If it's already posted somewhere else, then I apologize.


There "was" a problem that appears to be corrected. Only time will tell if it truly has been. Other that that, we will not see any details on the root cause or the corrective action.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

My suggestion, RebKell. Go to your history section, where the programs that were scheduled to be recorded in the next two weeks will be labeled as "not recorded". Make note of them. Then, go to the prioritizer and delete the programs. Go to program guide, and re-select the programs. Not very elegant, but seems to have worked.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

Paul E Fox II said:


> So...
> 
> What happened?


Cliffs:

Some time Saturday evening, receivers got data saying it was July 14th and every channel said "to be announced" as the show that was on.

Blanks screens due to parental controls being instituted due to no guide data.

Rebooting fixed it for a few minutes or longer but it reverted back.

People lost recordings and To Do lists due to no guide data.

I think that was it. At least that's what happened with my receiver. I got home to a blank screen on CBS and started to panic thinking D* had deactivated my receiver a week and a half before my upgrade. Saw a post on the the TiVo Community pointing to this one and figured I'd have to just wait for it to fix itself.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The problem was, some people experienced a loss of guide data and possibly a black screen. This was accompanied by the guide reading July 14th. Rebooting did solve the problem, and in many cases the problem solved itself given enough time. 

The root of the problem... is something we may never know.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Steve said:


> Here's an example of a Verizon DSL status page. They have one for each of their services. DSL is the only one I could find with any issues reported.
> 
> I'm told that Vonage reports network status on the user's home page, but only when there is an issue. Knock on wood, I haven't seen it yet.  /steve


6 or so years ago, I moved to Hollywood,FL. I called Comcast and the first recording I heard was a notification of all the outages, it when on for a while. I hung up and signed on to Directv. 3 weeks later I was hit full force by Hurricane Wilma and lost all power, using my cell phone I suspended my Dtv service. A week later I got a generater and reactivated Dtv. It was a month and a half later that power was restore.
My point is that once I had any sort of power I had Dtv, I wonder how long it took those that had cable had tv. Oh it was two and half months later that I had land line phone service.
I'll take satetllite service (with a few glitches) over land line services anytime.


----------



## rebkell

Gloria_Chavez said:


> My suggestion, RebKell. Go to your history section, where the programs that were scheduled to be recorded in the next two weeks will be labeled as "not recorded". Make note of them. Then, go to the prioritizer and delete the programs. Go to program guide, and re-select the programs. Not very elegant, but seems to have worked.


Actually I don't have any real problems, I don't or didn't have any recordings that I'm aware of on the one box that was affected, but from my understanding any manual recordings or one-offs(is that the term for just selecting a program from the guide to record? ) were wiped out. My point is that people that randomly selected programs to record probably aren't aware their programs aren't going to be recorded. And also my history for the one affected box has nothing in it, only past Software updates that were downloaded, other than that it is empty, it's actually put a few odds and ends in it over the last day or two, but anything prior to that is gone into the void. 

I'm just advocating that D* customers should be advised that their scheduled programs may have been lost and that they should check to make sure all their recordings are in the todo list.


----------



## Steve

Gloria_Chavez said:


> My suggestion, RebKell. Go to your history section, where the programs that were scheduled to be recorded in the next two weeks will be labeled as "not recorded". Make note of them.


I could be wrong, but if those "not recorded" shows appear in HISTORY, it won't be until the time they were scheduled to record has passed. Only the HR2x TODO list is "forward looking", AFAIK. /steve


----------



## DarkSkies

Steve said:


> I could be wrong, but if those "not recorded" shows appear in HISTORY, it won't be until the time they were scheduled to record has passed. Only the HR2x TODO list is "forward looking", AFAIK. /steve


Boy, talk about another PITA that is! If I cancel an upcoming show from my To Do List, it should be in the History immediately! The act of cancelling the show is definitely logged, but it's hidden from us until the recording data is passed. Makes no sense ... If I cancel it today, the action is an historical action that affects recordings, so it should be in Recording History. If it was there, it would be so much easier for the people who need that informaiton to recover from this weekend's issues...


----------



## dcowboy7

Steve said:


> I could be wrong, but if those "not recorded" shows appear in HISTORY, it won't be until the time they were scheduled to record has passed. Only the HR2x TODO list is "forward looking", AFAIK. /steve


yea the posters that say future shows are there i think are wrong....i only see past shows....future shows dont show until that actual date.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

dcowboy, I went to "History", and "Kudlow Reports"'s April 3 is listed as "not recorded" (have a season pass). Receiver is a R16-300. Future shows shouldn't appear in History, but they are, thru April 3, on my receiver. I could call D and ask for assistance, but it's easier for me to just delete the affected programs from the Prioritizer, and ReSchedule them via Program Guide.


----------



## Steve

Gloria_Chavez said:


> dcowboy, I went to "History", and "Kudlow Reports"'s April 3 is listed as "not recorded" (have a season pass). Receiver is a R16-300. [...]


That must be the difference. Unlike your R16, Our HR2x's only show past HISTORY. Nothing in the future. /steve


----------



## TVHippy

My R15 has 51 new entries listed in the "History List", after the "Saturday DTV 7/14 guide debacle".

51 programs from 3/25 to 4/3 says "Not Recorded", even though the date has not yet happened. None of these programs are repopulating in the To Do List. The programs can not even be manually selected. The programs say they are already set to record, but they are not in the "To Do List". I've already have a few programs past 4/3 that were not listed in History that are populating the "To Do List". All the "History List" ones have been skipped. 

I called DTV, no amount of explaining could get them to understand. All they can say is, reset, wait 24-48 hours, rinse repeat, I had to hang up before my head exploded. I guess I could wipe out the whole thing and start over, but my god I've got 43 season passes, tons of stuff already saved. It takes alot of time to get the priorities set to my liking. The no repeats info would also be wiped out.

If I just wait and see if the affected programs record even though they don't show up in the "To Do List" it'll be to late, if they don't record. I'm very p*ssed at DTV right now. I bet if they had made a button to clear history it would corrected it's self. 

On a side note my trusty old DTV Hughes HDVR2 TIVO reset fine and is back to normal. I've not liked this R15 ever since my RCA DTV TIVO bit the dust and was replaced with this crappy substitute, now I hate it more.


----------



## erosroadie

Was recording "Wild Hogs" on STARZ Saturday afternoon while surfing channels. All of a sudden, the “Searching for Signal” banner came up on all HD channels (OTA and D*) that I was trying to view on my HR21-700. However, on STARZ (518, I think) the recording was continuing with no issue. That was the only channel I could watch. 

I waited until the recording was over, then rebooted. Everything came back but without guide data. The To Do List was blank. After shutting down for the night, everything was back on Sunday morning, except for the Manual Recordings of several STARZ movies (hey, you've got to take advantage of those Free Previews) that I had set previously.

During this time period, my HR10-250 could still pick up signals (SD mostly), but the Guide data was gone, too. 

Everything now seems to record fine, and today’s To Do list is OK.


----------



## iamqnow

California King said:


> Anyone else have success with a reboot? Don't really want to reset...


I did a reboot and it worked fine for about 20 minutes, then the same thing happened again. I did another rbr Sunday morning without even turning it on to check status and later when I did, everything was fine....so far.
Also, on demand was not available.


----------



## SteveHas

my to do list was wiped clean
will reboot bring that back?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If your to do list is still gone, I would reboot... but it will take some time to rebuild.


----------



## cmtar

Doug Brott said:


> Gotta do something in that 15 minutes while it's rebooting
> 
> Nah, folks just want to have a voice in this and there's nothing wrong with that.


Oh I know, i was just making a comment that I thought was funny, wanst trying to start anything


----------



## SteveHas

Stuart Sweet said:


> If your to do list is still gone, I would reboot... but it will take some time to rebuild.


no problem, time I got
thanks Stuart


----------



## dreadlk

Same 7/14 date here. Thank God this happened on Saturday when nothing is on TV and Not Friday during the Galactica Finale.

So whats the word from Directv?


----------



## Jeremy W

dreadlk said:


> So whats the word from Directv?


They're not saying anything. They didn't say anything last time either, so don't expect it.


----------



## dreadlk

I have had Satellite TV from almost day one, I'm talking back in the days when Bob Cooper was starting, so if you know that name you know when it was.

I have had DirectV from before they even had a proper Dish system, back then you could get the receiver but you had to find a dish on your own.

Anyway I agree with you that overall there reliability record has been great but in all honesty I can say there Record so far with *the HR2x Series has been a disaster.* I have had more problems with my HR20 in one year than I had in all the years with my original RCA and then my Hughes receiver. I have had to apologize to my Wife and Kids on more occasions than I am comfortable with (for Non Recordings), and I have even had to apologize to a good friend who got a system on my recommendation.

I am hopeful they will fix the problems but from what I have seen they can't seem to get it right; they fix one issue then add another, the programmers all seem to be ex Microsoft employees.



poppo said:


> I always get a kick out of it when people go off the deep end over something as trivial as this. Some people act as if no other system or company ever has any problems. I've had DirecTV for 12 years and *overall* their track record for uninterupted service is outstanding.


----------



## dreadlk

Sweeet



Jeremy W said:


> They're not saying anything. They didn't say anything last time either, so don't expect it.


----------



## WB3FFV

Steve said:


> Here's an example of a Verizon DSL status page. They have one for each of their services. DSL is the only one I could find with any issues reported.
> 
> I'm told that Vonage reports network status on the user's home page, but only when there is an issue. Knock on wood, I haven't seen it yet.  /steve


Yep, an ISP I used to own part of, also kept a running network status page which most thanked of for doing. Sure it takes a lil effort to put up such info, but I figure the customer goodwill made it worth it.

Also speaking of Vonage, I use a provider for VoIP that is called LESnet, and they also send out eMail announcement of any network problems, and an ETA to fix if they have a clue on it. As was as announcements on what is up and coming for them, which I enjoy receiving..


----------



## Doug Brott

WB3FFV said:


> Yep, an ISP I used to own part of, also kept a running network status page which most thanked of for doing. Sure it takes a lil effort to put up such info, but I figure the customer goodwill made it worth it.
> 
> Also speaking of Vonage, I use a provider for VoIP that is called LESnet, and they also send out eMail announcement of any network problems, and an ETA to fix if they have a clue on it. As was as announcements on what is up and coming for them, which I enjoy receiving..


I wonder how long it would take to deliver 17 million e-mails? Seems the problem was corrected within about 3 hours and definitely didn't affect everyone (zero issues at my house) .. Could an e-mail have even been written, approved and delivery started before the problem was corrected? Does it make sense to send an e-mail now potentially confusing people that didn't have a problem to begin with?


----------



## Tallgntlmn

Doug Brott said:


> I wonder how long it would take to deliver 17 million e-mails?


Why use email? Why not use the messaging system on the receivers? Unless of course that went away on the newer receivers. Then if you see it, great, if not, so what? Like the one that went out 3/5/08 that just said FiFi Test and nothing more.

It would probably take longer to get it approved at that late hour on a Saturday than it would to send. You are right about that.


----------



## Steve

Tallgntlmn said:


> Why use email? Why not use the messaging system on the receivers? Unless of course that went away on the newer receivers. Then if you see it, great, if not, so what? Like the one that went out 3/5/08 that just said FiFi Test and nothing more.


Exactly. Multicast via Sat. Practically instantaneous. /steve


----------



## rabit ears

So, am I the only person in America with no to do lists?

One unit HR20-100 works fine the other HR20-100 doesn't. I've disconnected my external drive from the 100 so I shouldn't lose my recordings. Do I just reboot the system or do I go through a complete reset...and what happens when I reconnect the external drive (1TB with 23% remaining - that's a lot of stuff to lose).


----------



## DarkSkies

Another vote for sending outage alerts via Instant Messages to affected Receivers. The feature was built for a reason, but it's under-utilized. What's up with that?

Or how about even posting an obnoxious banner ad, "Tune to Channel 101 for an alert about Guide Data issues"?


----------



## HawkEye19

Doug Brott said:


> I wonder how long it would take to deliver 17 million e-mails? Seems the problem was corrected within about 3 hours and definitely didn't affect everyone (zero issues at my house) .. Could an e-mail have even been written, approved and delivery started before the problem was corrected? Does it make sense to send an e-mail now potentially confusing people that didn't have a problem to begin with?


It sure sounds like a large number of people have had issues due to this latest D* bleep-up. I've had no problems with my main receiver (HR-22), but my old D10 had the guide issue. Shouldn't Direct TV let it's customers know about a confusing error?

In other words, YES it does make sense to send a message direct to the boxes or email accounts of all customers.


----------



## Jon

As a long time Tivo user I can't wait to replace both my HR20's!

I'm a firm believer that the basic functionality of the DVR, which is it's ability to time shift, must be the number one priority of any video recorder. I wish DTv would give us a firmware package that just did time shift recording with NO bugs. All the other enhancements are not necessary in my opinion and just muck up the true functionality of the unit.

Back to basics with bug free time shift recordings is my motto.

My '2' cents.
John


----------



## MrTangent

After a reboot (of my Hughes DirecTiVo), the guide data was back, but the To Do list was empty.

Here's what I did to fix it: Go to Season Pass Manager, and make any rearrangement in the season pass list. I moved my #2 season pass to the #1 spot.

It showed "Please wait" for several minutes (as usual for a season pass rearrangement), but after that the To Do list was back to normal. Whew!


----------



## Jhon69

MrTangent said:


> After a reboot (of my Hughes DirecTiVo), the guide data was back, but the To Do list was empty.
> 
> Here's what I did to fix it: Go to Season Pass Manager, and make any rearrangement in the season pass list. I moved my #2 season pass to the #1 spot.
> 
> It showed "Please wait" for several minutes (as usual for a season pass rearrangement), but after that the To Do list was back to normal. Whew!


Did it wipe clean your recently deleted folder?.


----------



## Christopher Gould

dreadlk said:


> I have had Satellite TV from almost day one, I'm talking back in the days when Bob Cooper was starting, so if you know that name you know when it was.
> 
> I have had DirectV from before they even had a proper Dish system, back then you could get the receiver but you had to find a dish on your own.
> 
> Anyway I agree with you that overall there reliability record has been great but in all honesty I can say there Record so far with *the HR2x Series has been a disaster.* I have had more problems with my HR20 in one year than I had in all the years with my original RCA and then my Hughes receiver. I have had to apologize to my Wife and Kids on more occasions than I am comfortable with (for Non Recordings), and I have even had to apologize to a good friend who got a system on my recommendation.
> 
> I am hopeful they will fix the problems but from what I have seen they can't seem to get it right; they fix one issue then add another, the programmers all seem to be ex Microsoft employees.


Directv has always had the proper dish system. You have never had to find a dish. The original 18" dish has always been with the system.

Your original RCA and Hughes receiver were just that receivers. DVR are a little more complex. The HR series is Directv first in house DVR. Ask a Dishnetwork customer who had Dish's first DVR the Dishplayer/Webtv how many years that thing didn't work right.


----------



## DarkSkies

In the Playlist > Mark & Delete screen, the progress bar is not properly rendered. On te Playlist screen, it's shaded two colors of blue for programs marked KUID and programs not makred KUID, but in the Mark & Delete screen, one kind of program is marked wiht a solid color and the other with a diagonal-line pattern.


----------



## Tallgntlmn

MrTangent said:


> Here's what I did to fix it: Go to Season Pass Manager, and make any rearrangement in the season pass list. I moved my #2 season pass to the #1 spot.
> 
> It showed "Please wait" for several minutes (as usual for a season pass rearrangement), but after that the To Do list was back to normal. Whew!





Jhon69 said:


> Did it wipe clean your recently deleted folder?.


I did the same thing as MrTangent and it worked for me. My deleted shows are still there. The only things that I thought were weird initially was the fact that in the history it says AI won't record on Tuesday and Bones won't record on Thursday. Then I remembered the President will be speaking on Tuesday night shifting Fox's schedule.


----------



## lonewoolf

Did not read all fifteen pages of this thread but what DVR'S , if any, were not affected? I have a R-22 and a R-10 still breezing along.


----------



## Jeremy W

lonewoolf said:


> Did not read all fifteen pages of this thread but what DVR'S , if any, were not affected?


All DVRs could have been hit, but depending on the channel they were tuned to, may or may not have been hit.


----------



## Cyrus

Ken S said:


> Except that the STBs could have code to protect themselves from these types of errors. I'm pretty sure several people around here have told me that's the way it should be.


yeah, sure, the STB software could be changed to avoid this problem, but my point was that since all types of STBs were affected then most likely they were behaving according to the specification and they should not take the blame for this.

And this kind of fix is probably easier said than done since they have to change code on every type of STB they still have active (some of the older models probably haven't had a software change for a long time), and the code change has to be done by several companies (DIRECTV, NDS, TIVO, maybe others) and then they have to test every STB type to make sure it works and has no regressions.

I think it would be easier to do the time validation at the source of this problem. Whatever entity sends the date/time can do a validation (check against the previous date/time sent to the STBs, taking into account the interval between date/time updates, daylight savings changes, etc) and if the new date/time doesn't seem right then instead of sending it to the STBs it notifies administrators (via email?) of a possible issue.


----------



## codespy

As I've stated before when problems arise.........Dishnet probably sent an ECM to all DirecTV DVR's in an effort to get you to switch over. Who's biting?


----------



## WB3FFV

Tallgntlmn said:


> Why use email? Why not use the messaging system on the receivers? Unless of course that went away on the newer receivers. Then if you see it, great, if not, so what? Like the one that went out 3/5/08 that just said FiFi Test and nothing more.
> 
> It would probably take longer to get it approved at that late hour on a Saturday than it would to send. You are right about that.


Actually the receivers support messages, and at least with the old Dtivo's they used to always have some kinda message showing up. So really that would be a great way to do it.

Also in answer to Doug, heck with email, if nothing else have a network status web page. If they can support 17 million subscribers on their current web site, then adding a status page any are interested in couldn't really change the loading on stuff much. Since as you said, 16 of the 17 mil probably wouldn't look or notice..


----------



## Steve

Jeremy W said:


> All DVRs could have been hit, but depending on the channel they were tuned to, may or may not have been hit.


This "event" should also put DirecTV on notice how vulnerable networked boxes could be to a "clock-reset" worm, e.g., now that ports can be opened that allow individual boxes to be seen from the public internet. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Doug Brott said:


> In my case I was 100% OK ... so there is some progress, but it's kinda clear this affected a lot of people. I'd say lack of lock up is an improvement. In this bad situation, *things self-repaired* ... last time a reboot was required...


That means that there perhaps millions of subscribers (some of whom don't even know that the clock-setting error occurred) who will never see the one-off recordings they had recently requested. If they eventually become aware that a desired movie was never recorded, they probably won't be sure who or what to blame.

It's only TV, eh? In D* we have a service that _seems _to decide on its own whether to do what you ask of it.

It's very clear that D* *has to *send a message to all subscribers telling them how to find those one-off recordings in the History list and reschedule them.


----------



## Syzygy

Christopher Gould said:


> ... The HR series is DirecTV's first in-house DVR. Ask a Dishnetwork customer who had Dish's first DVR, the Dishplayer/Webtv, how many years that thing didn't work right.


This begs for the obvious retort: D* decided to build their own POS (saving 5 cents per month per subscriber) *instead of* asking TiVo to build an MPEG-4 DVR. I blame the long-departed Rupert Murdoch.

One benefit to D*: The "right" to pollute search results with VOD, PPV and unsubscribed premium channels.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This is not a TiVo vs. DIRECTV thread. Please keep the discussion productive and on topic. Thank you.


----------



## anleva

One impact of this system-wide glitch for me was that I was unable to watch the Mega March Madness package I subscribed too. They did come back after I finally did a complete system reset. 

I sent DirecTV an email about this glitch and also the impact on Mega March Madness. I finally received an email reply back saying they have not received any reports of other incidents I described and that they will resend my system authorizations today (Tuesday). :lol: 

I guess nobody bothered to tell DirecTV of the problem as they are completely unaware that it happened.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

anleva said:


> One impact of this system-wide glitch for me was that I was unable to watch the Mega March Madness package I subscribed too. They did come back after I finally did a complete system reset.
> 
> I sent DirecTV an email about this glitch and also the impact on Mega March Madness. I finally received an email reply back saying they have not received any reports of other incidents I described and that they will resend my system authorizations today (Tuesday). :lol:
> 
> I guess nobody bothered to tell DirecTV of the problem as they are completely unaware that it happened.


They were aware....its more a case of the left hand and right hand communicating better on the issue.


----------



## anleva

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They were aware....its more a case of the left hand and right hand communicating better on the issue.


That's what I assumed, hence my use of the sarcasm emoticon.

I find that typically their customer service people will often just reply that no one else reported having the problem I had in cases like this in their first response. Takes them a while to admit that the issue was on their end.


----------



## Paul E Fox II

I guess I somehow managed to be lucky as this didn't seem to affect me.

<knocking firmly on wood now>

Neither my HR21-200 or the new HR22-100 seem to have been affected...we lost nothing, the "To Do" lists are still in place and everything is peachy-keen Jelly Bean. Not sure if it should have hit the old DirecTivo but it's OK too!

That was the reason for my question...22 page (at the time) thread that seemed to kill EVERYONE and I missed it (or it missed me at the very least).

What can be done to avoid this?


----------



## ATARI

None of my three machines were affected either.

'bout time I caught a break.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's because all of your DVRs have been upgraded to use the GTIA chip :lol:


----------



## elaclair

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's because all of your DVRs have been upgraded to use the GTIA chip :lol:


Shhh, Stuart don't be spreading that around, everyone will want one.....


----------



## sports828

I have a R15-500 and since 3/17 the time bar on recorded shows is not working. If I use the 6 second back button then the time bar will move forward.

I have two shows scheduled to record each weekday. One is still showing up in the To Do List, but the other is showing up in the History as "Not recorded". I deleted the one show not showing up and rescheduled it yesterday. I got two recordings of the show. I had also choosen 4 other shows to manually record and they were all showing up in the History as "Not recorded". Last night, I got two recordings of CSI Miami.

The software is showing version is 0x123A 11/11.

I didn't have any problems with my March Madness package Thursday-Sunday.

Should I be doing a reboot?


----------



## Jeremy W

sports828 said:


> Should I be doing a reboot?


Absolutely.


----------



## ATARI

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's because all of your DVRs have been upgraded to use the GTIA chip :lol:


Sure beats CTIA.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, that CTIA was kind of POKEY.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Have a R16-300. Had same problem with "time bar". Rebooted, problem fixed. Also, last night, 24 Hours recorded 2x. I imagine it'll be buggy for next 12 days,


----------



## dcowboy7

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Also, last night, 24 Hours recorded 2x.


maybe u really recorded "48 hours". :lol:


----------



## inquisitive1

And now I come home, turn on the tv, and find a message: welcome to the directv family. Please select a language and continue setup. Now what?


----------



## Jeremy W

inquisitive1 said:


> And now I come home, turn on the tv, and find a message: welcome to the directv family. Please select a language and continue setup. Now what?


Select a language and continue setup.


----------



## inquisitive1

The last sentence was rhetorical. What I should have asked was "now what is the problem?". It worked fine yesterday. I'm just wondering why it's doing this now.


----------



## runner26

"Directv is currently experiencing some problems" translates to: This Rube Goldberg tinker toy system has YET AGAIN fallen on it's butt and we don't have a clue why or how to fix it. Man this is getting O L D.


----------



## dreadlk

You're Dead Wrong!
When they first started the system they had no dish, they told people to use various other dishes that where already on the market. I modified a 12ft Paraclipse dish to work with mine. I don't know how early you got into it but I had the privilege to get one about a week after the service was offered, I was just about a Beta Tester. I installed and Sold C-Band dishes for almost 20 years, so my supplier called me when he got in the first set and I took one home that same day. I must have been one of the first 100 or so people to have one.



Christopher Gould said:


> Directv has always had the proper dish system. You have never had to find a dish. The original 18" dish has always been with the system.
> 
> Your original RCA and Hughes receiver were just that receivers. DVR are a little more complex. The HR series is Directv first in house DVR. Ask a Dishnetwork customer who had Dish's first DVR the Dishplayer/Webtv how many years that thing didn't work right.


----------



## dreadlk

One of these days this is going too happen during a major event and man is that going to be a headline.
"13 Million Directv customers See Blue Screen of Death for the last 10 minutes of Super Bowl XLVI"

All over the country "Reboot dammit reboot......."



runner26 said:


> "Directv is currently experiencing some problems" translates to: This Rube Goldberg tinker toy system has YET AGAIN fallen on it's butt and we don't have a clue why or how to fix it. Man this is getting O L D.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually I had my TiVo freeze during the infamous Janet Jackson Super Bowl incident.


----------



## Jeremy W

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually I had my TiVo freeze during the infamous Janet Jackson Super Bowl incident.


You probably hit the replay button too many times. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Nope, I was buffered about 10 minutes behind and as I prepared to FF past an interview it went down hard.


----------



## twinter374

I have a r15-300. The to do list is not rebuilding right. I've done two rbr back to back. 11 hours later, the to do list is still not right. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Twinter, have an r16-300, this is what i did. Went to Prioritizer, and deleted all the programs that were scheduled to record over next 2 weeks. Then, using the program guide, rescheduled the same programs. Not very elegant, but seems to have worked.


----------



## subeluvr

twinter374 said:


> I have a r15-300. The to do list is not rebuilding right. I've done two rbr back to back. 11 hours later, the to do list is still not right. Any thoughts?


I have two R15-300s and both are reacting to the "Saturday assault" differently.

The R15-300 with the old 0x1236 software recovered the guide after 2 days and numerous reboots. Then I deleted all the prioritizer entries and recreated the to-do list manually.

The R15-300 with the new 0x123E still has holes in the guide that say "upcoming" after I've tried everything at least a few times. Been three days since the last reboot.

Check the software version your R15-300 is running.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Also, if you've got an R15, I'd recommend the old "unplug and wait a half hour" trick.


----------



## lonewoolf

I have two s/a TiVo's hooked up and a R-10 . I also have a R-22 and before that a R-15. I've had TiVo boxes hooked up to both Cable and Directv since 2001. That's eight years with TiVo and NOT ONCE have I had ANY problems with TiVo! Since Directv raised their prices I was looking for a way to lower my monthly bill. I thought about dropping my R-10 for a second but I know I could not do it because it's my ole reliable DVR. Bottom line is that the Directv DVR's have some features that I want my TiVo to have but I just cannot RELY on them. It seems like something is always wrong with these DVR'S.


----------



## bwaldron

lonewoolf said:


> That's eight years with TiVo and NOT ONCE have I had ANY problems with TiVo!


I like Tivos. However, the DirecTV DVRs using Tivo were not immune from Saturday's issue.


----------



## lonewoolf

bwaldron said:


> I like Tivos. However, the DirecTV DVRs using Tivo were not immune from Saturday's issue.


How ?


----------



## Lee L

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually I had my TiVo freeze during the infamous Janet Jackson Super Bowl incident.


It was probalby just averting its eyes.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

lonewoolf said:


> How ?


Some DirecTivos were also affected Saturday...


----------



## vegout

I called to gripe about having to redo missing recordings. The rep said he had not heard of the issue and I explained it to him.

Keep in mind, I am a long-time "loyal" customer. I have been thinking about upgrading my bedroom receiver to a HR22 and asked if there were any offers. They offered it for free, including installation (with 2 yr committment) which I gladly accepted. 

I then asked if there was anything else they could give me and they offered free Showtime for 6 months! Just shows that a friendly gripe call can result in good things.


----------



## dreadlk

:lol::lol:



Jeremy W said:


> You probably hit the replay button too many times. :lol:


----------



## bonscott87

lonewoolf said:


> How ?


Check the Tivo forum. There were many people with both SD DirecTivo's and HR10-250's that had the same problem. Pretty much every single receiver type that DirecTV has was effected. Had nothing to do with just the HR2x series.

My understanding is that the problem was the date code sent by one of the satellites which then muffed up the guide. It potentially effected every receiver type because of that.


----------



## rabit ears

I discovered the Prioritizer delete re add process on my own, but with 50 items, the time seemed to be too much to bear. When I called, I got no guff that the problem had occurred and the CSR took my word for the reboots, etc – that is a nice change in attitude.

However, I was told that the process I discovered on my own was the only solution. The CSR was kind enough to offer me two months of Showtime for my time and trouble, but I declined and suggested that they use the money to upgrade their software regression test team.

Then, on a lark, I asked to verify my ETF date, with the date only 3 months away, I was offered 6 months of Showtime, again I declined. I was then asked why I wanted the EFT date and I explained that, given the problems, I was really thinking about looking into my options, U-verse and Dish, if these problems didn't cease.

That got me escalated to “a specialist” who asked what it would take to keep me as a customer. I responded that I’d like them to bring the four teams back to the arena and replay the two basketball games that I missed (and paid extra to watch). Of course, they couldn’t do that.

So, I thanked them for their time and explained that I would remember this and the other incidents of the recent past once my commitment was complete.

After spending two hours rebuilding the series links, my wife suggested that we try Dish for a couple of months in parallel to see if their system was any better. So, a week from Saturday, we’ll have Dish installed in time for the NCAA semifinals.

It’s not the money or the bad CSR service (though both these guys were very pleasant and knowledgable). It’s the fact that watching the television shows that I want to watch has become a chore, fourteen years ago it was fun to climb the ladder and install and point the dish, it was fun to show the neighbors the better picture and selection. It’s no longer fun and I just don’t want to continue to pay close to $2,100/year for something that’s not fun.

Sure hope Dish is much better. …and the nice thing with Dish is that I don’t need a new URL to get great forum help.


----------



## Christopher Gould

dreadlk said:


> You're Dead Wrong!
> When they first started the system they had no dish, they told people to use various other dishes that where already on the market. I modified a 12ft Paraclipse dish to work with mine. I don't know how early you got into it but I had the privilege to get one about a week after the service was offered, I was just about a Beta Tester. I installed and Sold C-Band dishes for almost 20 years, so my supplier called me when he got in the first set and I took one home that same day. I must have been one of the first 100 or so people to have one.


i'm not going to argue with you, but the Thomson Consumer Electronics(RCA) standard set consisted of DS1120RW receiver, a metal dish, single LNB, remote $699. The RCA DS1120RW advanced system had a plastic dish and a dual-LNB $899.

Initial testing was done by 300 Directv employees then was released in 5 markets : Albuquerque, NM; Jackson, MI; Little Rock, AR; Tulsa, OK: and Shreveport, LA.

If you lived outside these areas you may have got a receiver, but the 18" dish has always been available. The DBS system was built around the small dish.


----------



## bwaldron

Christopher Gould said:


> If you lived outside these areas you may have got a receiver, but the 18" dish has always been available. The DBS system was built around the small dish.


Yeah, I was around at the start, and don't recall a time when the dish wasn't part of the package.


----------



## Jhon69

lonewoolf said:


> How ?


Lost guide data on my HR10-250.Parental Controls kicked in needing my password because there was no rating for the program(movie) we were about to watch HBO-W(504).My R22-100 was off and not affected.


----------



## ATARI

Christopher Gould said:


> i'm not going to argue with you, but the Thomson Consumer Electronics(RCA) standard set consisted of DS1120RW receiver, a metal dish, single LNB, remote $699. The RCA DS1120RW advanced system had a plastic dish and a dual-LNB $899.
> 
> Initial testing was done by 300 Directv employees then was released in 5 markets : Albuquerque, NM; Jackson, MI; Little Rock, AR; Tulsa, OK: and Shreveport, LA.
> 
> If you lived outside these areas you may have got a receiver, but the 18" dish has always been available. The DBS system was built around the small dish.


Anybody else find it ironic that the grim reaper responded to the "You're Dead Wrong" post?


----------

